# 2x2x5 Gl60 Tent, 250w Hortilux MH/HPS, Tangerine Dream



## Sr. Verde (Mar 17, 2011)

Check it out... small personal medical grow

......................................................
........................info........................
......................................................

Using a 2x2x5.3ft growlab tent, with a 171 CFM inline fan, and a 200CFM phresh filter. Running the air through the carbon filter, into the hood (sealed with foil tape), then into the inline fan and out the tent. Also have a 6 inch clip on fan for air curculation 

Just put the ladies into flower after 35 days of veg









Started in party cups, after a little over two weeks transplanted to 3.5 gals. Fox Farms Ocean Forest the entire way.

Started with GE MH bulb, that blew out 14 days later  Upgraded to Hortilux Blue MH for another 20 days of veg, love that bulb.

Also purchased a hortilux super HPS.

Tangerine Dream won Cannabis Cup this recent year, it smells great. I hope it performs well.

I'm worried about the sativa pheno in the back, I snapped a branch like 4 days ago I think it will be okay though... Don't want any hermies I'm wondering how the thing will grow LOL






+sub now!

Welcome friends, lets catch up


----------



## ValleGrown (Mar 18, 2011)

Sick setup dude. I dig it


----------



## chiefdup (Mar 18, 2011)

That is superb, I was wondering something because i'm half newbie to growing but did you top those when you transplanted them? and why do you have them tied down?


----------



## ValleGrown (Mar 18, 2011)

It's called lst (low stress training) it maximizes your yield per plant. So id you have only a limited amount of plants per patient then you can get more from one. Is a greet technique. Check it out.
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/289968-show-me-what-u-got.html
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/402968-250w-hps-snow-white-grow.html


----------



## taint (Mar 18, 2011)

You are on yer way dude.....................


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't really see much stress bro. everything looks fine man, keep it up. I'm along for the ride, cant wait for some midflower pics for some def. comparisons in phenos


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 18, 2011)

chiefdup said:


> That is superb, I was wondering something because i'm half newbie to growing but did you top those when you transplanted them? and why do you have them tied down?


I topped them, gave them a few days to recover, then transplanted... some people said I did everything too early, but hey.. were here now whats the problem? It works for me 



mane2008 said:


> I don't really see much stress bro. everything looks fine man, keep it up. I'm along for the ride, cant wait for some midflower pics for some def. comparisons in phenos


Thanks dude! I recently found out tape is cool to use on the plants for snaps... did some rollitup googling.. I thought adhesive would be bad but hey apparently it's cool. I used masking tape and wrapped up the joint, ill replace the tape every few days but the branch seems to have liked the new brace... I was using string before!

even tops coming in!






top down







They are loving the extra lumens


For you folks out there... day 2

this is going to be some quality medication


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 19, 2011)

Every thing looks tight bro! Got my bong tray and muchies, pullen up a chair for this one. Yeah Tangerine Dream took Super Lemon Haze. So it must be bomb cause SLH is fire! Can't wait to see what you pull from this.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm hoping a lot  they already smellllll by day 3.. like straight tangerines! best weed I've ever smelled hands down.

I'll have some pics up tomorrow or tonight, they are beginning their stretch

They are loving the extra lumens on the HPS though they are flourishing


Just watered them, and tied down a few branches.. trained a few others, and tucked all the big fan leaves down to expose the tops..


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 19, 2011)

OH BOY! Gotta love the red glow of thouse HPS's. Mine just makes my tent feel like im in a space ship with the fucking SUN right outside! LOL


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 19, 2011)

Ganja Geek said:


> OH BOY! Gotta love the red glow of thouse HPS's. Mine just makes my tent feel like im in a space ship with the fucking SUN right outside! LOL


yeah exactly, I love the extra lumens, and I see the stems fattening up from the light already

ganja ill be checking your stuff out if I get any time tonight


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 19, 2011)

Sweet! I love getting views. My current grow is on the last few pages of my first indoor thread. As soon as I'm finally perpetual I'll start a new one.


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 19, 2011)

*nice to hear verde.* gotta have the strong stems for the buds you will soon see ... my td2 seems to be the keeper, on this one branch(the biggest) the stem is thick flat and wide. have seen that in a long ass time. you'll have to come check out my vid im doing in about an hour.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 19, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> *nice to hear verde.* gotta have the strong stems for the buds you will soon see ... my td2 seems to be the keeper, on this one branch(the biggest) the stem is thick flat and wide. have seen that in a long ass time. you'll have to come check out my vid im doing in about an hour.


Feel free to post me a link here, or PM. I'm about to get started on some work.

Yeah I find I have one realllly nice, really tightly noded pheno.. I'd love to make it a mom and do a SOG but I don't have the space.. or money! They are all smelling greeeattt


Ganja Geek, I see you ran some SLH? That's what I was thinking about running next  how long was your flower?


----------



## medicalgrowman (Mar 19, 2011)

I just bought the same tent. I'm still vegging 3 AI's under cfls.
I wonder if a 450w HPS would be ok with sufficient ventilation?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 19, 2011)

Day 3 for you fellas... snapped some really cool shots. They just got watered like 6 hours ago, so they are happy campers 



Lately, I've been working on evening out the canopy.. That work is starting to come out... Like screen of green without the screen. I tuck fan leaves in to evenly expose tops so I can keep the light as close as possible to ALL tops!


Anyway, here we go.


Day 3 tangerine dream:







Nice and even canopy, ready to pump out flowers.






Branching; you can see how the node space gets tighter and tighter, they started growing reall tight when I tied them down the first time, and dropped the light like 4 inches. That's what were shooting for.






I had to do some serious bending on the indica! The main branch looks like a lower case b. I'm starting to wonder if it really even IS indica, the leaves look indica, but the branching looks like sativa.






Tight node spacing on #1








Reallllly digging the HID lights. Love the penetration, I bent some side branching down so you guys can see... See the foliage growing healthy like 3-5 inches under the top? Thats why I keep the hood as low as possible and the canopy as even as possible, so I can bring the level of penetration down down into the plant, to light up the NEXT set of branches coming in! Oh yeahhh


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 19, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Ganja Geek, I see you ran some SLH? That's what I was thinking about running next  how long was your flower?


Damn shit looks tight man! Literally haha. Your definitely worken that light to death. Excellent canopy management and I took my SLH to 9 weeks from clone.


----------



## bleedintears (Mar 19, 2011)

So lets see what you can really get from 4sq feet. Looking great


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the positive comments guys! I kind of just spent the money on what I wanted, and now were here... 





bleedintears said:


> So lets see what you can really get from 4sq feet. Looking great


For real! 

I haven't been able to find any similar, BASIC setups on Rollitup.org

thanks for the comments about the canopy and light too, I work hard on it and I don't hear much in the way of comments, well except on this journal now 


That carbon filter is doing work! Lights/vents shut off 6 minutes ago and I already smell the plants! oh barneys farm, thank you


----------



## faithfulmastiff (Mar 19, 2011)

verde looking good there, what the temps like, whatever it is they flourishing in it, have you seen these lil c02 pads, might work in that tent, i got some but mine still early veg for me to notice any diff

http://www.hydroponics.net/i/135244

oh, subbed btw after all its another TD grow, i'm along for the ride


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 19, 2011)

faithfulmastiff said:


> verde looking good there, what the temps like, whatever it is they flourishing in it, have you seen these lil c02 pads, might work in that tent, i got some but mine still early veg for me to notice any diff
> 
> http://www.hydroponics.net/i/135244
> 
> oh, subbed btw after all its another TD grow, i'm along for the ride


Interesting, but I don't think I'm planning on messing with C02

If I were going to do c02, it'd be in a room, with a lot of plants, with like measured releases of C02 for precise control of the levels in the air.

Still not something I want to do yet... Trying to keep it as simple as possible!

Temps are like 75-82 in the tent... 82 when I leave the AC off or something  other than that I keep it 78-79... 

I can't even control the humidity right now, it sits around 35% which isn't bad but I'd like it to be lower.

I also figure people in the room where the tent is, breathing, creates enough c02 for my plants


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 20, 2011)

Damn man, this is pretty awsome, I subbed, and + rep


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 20, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> Damn man, this is pretty awsome, I subbed, and + rep


Hey darth glad to see your along from the ride! Pull up a chair and help yourself to some herbs 

Day 4 here, keeping the stretch under control.. by next weekend we will start to see some pistils and calyxes
Ohhhboyohboyohboy


----------



## growmomma (Mar 22, 2011)

Looking excellent man, Im so subbed. Fixing to start first grow have some TD beans on the way. Going w WW first, figure best to hold off on the TD until we have a few grows under our belts since hearing of so many horror stories. Is the main prob germination or what, someone told me not to do the paper towel method w em, and instead start straight from dirt. Ive just germed 3 outta 3 this way with coco, what do you recommend. Thought id ask you since yours look awesome! Keep it up, cant wait to see more.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 22, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Looking excellent man, Im so subbed. Fixing to start first grow have some TD beans on the way. Going w WW first, figure best to hold off on the TD until we have a few grows under our belts since hearing of so many horror stories. Is the main prob germination or what, someone told me not to do the paper towel method w em, and instead start straight from dirt. Ive just germed 3 outta 3 this way with coco, what do you recommend. Thought id ask you since yours look awesome! Keep it up, cant wait to see more.



Alright heres the thing on the germ rate

There are people, experienced growers, who got Tangerine Dream and had SHITTY germ rates.. like 1/5 or 0/5...

THEN you have other growers (I can think of 5 off the top of my head) who actually had really good germ rates..

There was discussion of scarification on the seeds, apparently the TD seed shells might be a little too thick, so they dont crack open - google cannabis seed scarification... it basically involves lightly rubbing sand paper over the crease of where the taproot emerges so they can SNAP open easier! Apparently just _some_ strains seeds are like this!

However, I had a 4/5 germ rate with _no scarification_ in the paper towel method..

I wrapped them gently in a moist paper towel, put them in a baggie, and left them on something warm (but not hot)... my first seed cracked in 20 hours, and the other 3 cracked by 48 hours... there was one seed I germed that _didn't_ crack, but I threw it away after 3 days as I already had enough plants! Seeds can take _up to two weeks_ to crack but this is extremely uncommon, so it's possible that I _could_ have had a perfect germ rate but I didn't really care...


TD is okay, is a slow starter, but once it gets a good root system and good foliage it takes off.. I see this reflected in many other grows..

However, the slow start makes it prone to death by ultra-novice error... Like super under/ over watering, really bad ph, physical damage that it cant recover from etc. But if you can keep a plant green for 3 weeks the Tangerine Dream will be okay.


I also have _heard_ the TD is finicky with nutes, but I haven't really started adding them hard yet.. I noticed around 3 weeks a serious calcium deficiency but I think this was due to an improperly calibrated pH meter... I think the store sold it to me .5 off! I calibrate each time now 

I hear WW is an easy grower. If you haven't grown, but you've read up a lot.. it will all make a lot of sense after your first harvest.. it's really simple stuff, with a few _ideas_ you need to comprehend..

When you actually practice skills and watch the plant grow your like, 'oh this is easy i love this shit'

Cannabis is very resilient, it's a weed, it's a great hobby because you can't _fail easily_. 



anyway.. update coming up in a few here.. feel free to ask anything else


----------



## Blkchev (Mar 22, 2011)

*Nice setup bro check mine out also, I** have the same tent and set up. I added 4 26w cfl's to help out. *


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 22, 2011)

Day 6

smells great alright, i have a feeling that wont stop anytime soon 

canopy.. after tucking fans in, and re arranging some branches/slight bending to my liking..











Starting to get leavier on the branches branches 






Also, I trimmed some off the bottom.. like 15 leaves total... to promote upper growth, I figured day 5 flower better do it sooner than later.. just leaves in shade, and small would be-popcorn branches


Check this out, ONE main branch (topped) shows to be a triploid, where the other branch shows to be mature (interchanging single nodes)  ... it's an example of unstable, yet useful genetics... I get an extra branch


----------



## growmomma (Mar 23, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Alright heres the thing on the germ rate
> 
> There are people, experienced growers, who got Tangerine Dream and had SHITTY germ rates.. like 1/5 or 0/5...
> 
> ...


TY so much for all the detailed info, probably going to incorporate the scarcification just to be on the safe side. Do you advise against the germ in coco vs the paper towel method or know of any cons? Finally recieved beans yesterday, the WW sank and cracked over night so hoping to get at a good germ rate off them. Thanks again!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 23, 2011)

Looking good Verde!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 23, 2011)

growmomma said:


> TY so much for all the detailed info, probably going to incorporate the scarcification just to be on the safe side. Do you advise against the germ in coco vs the paper towel method or know of any cons? Finally recieved beans yesterday, the WW sank and cracked over night so hoping to get at a good germ rate off them. Thanks again!


no prob i love giving and reviving info

Just be gentle with your sand paper 

I always dig the paper towel method, I've had great results I like to be able to open, and check it... just keep it by something warm to speed up the process (playstation, vcr, cable box...)



Ganja Geek said:


> Looking good Verde!


Thanks, I just fed them HEARTY, pretty much the most nutes I've ever given them... excess on the nitrogen, and calmag..

I feel like they are done warming up


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 24, 2011)

hey any other tangerine dream growers on this thread? kidgraphix, mcgyver?

How long til you guys saw pistils? I'm hoping for like day 9 to see something, but I'm guessing day 12.

Beginning day 8 flower today (thursday in united states)... They were nuted to hell yesterday, so today hopefully we will see some action.. I feel like i'm already seeing the nitrogen kicking in, tighter nodes promoted growth especially in new branching..



Everything is looking really good guys! I have a whole bunch of pH calibration solution, I'm just calibrating before _every watering._ Is this because of a shitty meter, or is this normal? Last time it was .3 off like 3 days after a calibration... I need to invest in a _quality_ ph meter if thats what it takes... this one has a detachable probe/sensor.. they sell replacements for $20, and the pH meter was $45 (hanna)









For shits, lets see where I was in day 8 of flowering with my LAST CFL GROW... and the results!
DAY 8 flower LAST (CFL) grow





harvest day











the sativa i practically ignored, but was the best smoke everrrr







So thats what CFLs bought at home depot did.... with simple nutes, and nearly no additives, with _bagseed._

What do you guys think is going to happen with my current plants.........with a 250w hortilux super HPS........ with a good amount of additives.............. in 3.5 gal pots............ with barneys farm genetics ?


----------



## growmomma (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful Buds! If you can produce those with cfls, I CAN NOT WAIT to see the TD! Im ridin this one out to the end We started five WW last night, so fingers crossed on those. Also had 3 seedlings of some good bagseed that IMO my husband transplanted too soon, they dont look as good as they did yesterday. I think they should have stayed in the small tent under the T5s n cfls, but he went ahead n put em in the megagarden in the veg tent. He's doing 24 on in there but I suggested @ least 20/4 i read its less stressful on them when they go 12/12 in the flower tent?? but what do I know lol! Whats your take on our veg time? I see alot of arguments in our future, I think he's tired of me lookin over his shoulder questioning his every move But hey..he works all the time n Ill prob b the primary care takers of these babies. Thats the main reason Im researching n learning as much as I can (and lovin every min of it btw) But I swear, even tho there is ALOT of valuable info on this site, alot of its rather conflicting. But I guess diff strokes for diff folks huh? Sorry to rant on your thread, but Ive become to greatly value your opinion, Thnx!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 24, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Beautiful Buds! If you can produce those with cfls, I CAN NOT WAIT to see the TD! Im ridin this one out to the end We started five WW last night, so fingers crossed on those. Also had 3 seedlings of some good bagseed that IMO my husband transplanted too soon, they dont look as good as they did yesterday. I think they should have stayed in the small tent under the T5s n cfls, but he went ahead n put em in the megagarden in the veg tent. He's doing 24 on in there but I suggested @ least 20/4 i read its less stressful on them when they go 12/12 in the flower tent?? but what do I know lol! Whats your take on our veg time? I see alot of arguments in our future, I think he's tired of me lookin over his shoulder questioning his every move But hey..he works all the time n Ill prob b the primary care takers of these babies. Thats the main reason Im researching n learning as much as I can (and lovin every min of it btw) But I swear, even tho there is ALOT of valuable info on this site, alot of its rather conflicting. But I guess diff strokes for diff folks huh? Sorry to rant on your thread, but Ive become to greatly value your opinion, Thnx!


Okay yeah I'm glad you came here 

My thoughts exactly on the CFLs, I started them with one 24w CFL bulb.. then started learning! LOL! Going to really be interested in resin production HID vs CFL.


Okay, FOR YOUR GROW:

1. Be reallllllllllllly careful with the bagseed! I can't stress this enough! Lets say a hermie pollenated your plant, not male/female normal pollination. This would make the seeds WAY WAY more prone to hermie! This means down the line, for no reason, they MAY sprout MALE reporductive organs and POLLENATE itself AND your white widows! Resulting in seeded, non sensimillia, less dank bud. AND you have to spend hours upon hours upon hours removing seeds from the nugs.............. this is why I would say just fucking forget the bagseed, and do your 5 white widows. You don't want to risk pollenating your GOOD genetics with some bagseed hermie EVEN if it was good, it's not worth a hermie!

2. Veg times: Okay, this is what I've found..... a very smart dude here by the name of "uncle ben" provided the best argument for me, look up his posts if you want more detailed info on this, ill give an outline from my personal perspective. Uncle Ben a really hands on straight up gardening methods type dude. One of the original top dogs of RIU. I really dig his style.

With CFLs, I found 20/4 to be a good veg time. I feel like CFLs are less powerful, and less 'natural' than HIDs as far as penetration and intensity... So I just ran them slightly longer to make up for anything I could.

Now with the HID's, I found 18/6 to be pretty good, they didn't stretch much at all...

But heres the thing - like people, plants need sleep too... they have different processes, for lights on, and lights off... So you need to give them a few hours at night, for a healthy plant. Some people still run 24/0, but I really dig the sleep thing. I feel like they are healthier, and respond better... They like drooping down, and waking up to the light... just seems natural!

Like you said the 24/0, to 12/12 change is rather drastic, it's easier for them to get used to flowering when they actually have sleep in veg... But some people dont just flip the switch, they gradually bring the photoperiod down to 12/12.

outline: I dig 18/6... thats what this threads plants were grown with, from the start, under MH, from seedling.


3. Information on RIU

Yeah you kind of have to dig through it, but there are a lot of very good, very respectable growers here who provide a LOT of good information ALL the time... the more you hang around, the more you remember usernames.... You can learn awesome little tricks everywhere, and these guys have lots of pics to back it up... Also, start talking to people, and what they're growing, and keep following journals, like your doing for me... and most will glady help as I do.. were all trying just to grow the dankest dank 

update coming up in a bit




jizzyt said:


> I'm excited. I'm starting my own tangerine dream grow soon. I will follow this for sure.


For sure man.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 24, 2011)

Tangerine Dream day 8


Ohhh what do we have here? *whistles* ladies... ladies!






closer






canopy






Sativa in the back is a triploid on the one branch... meaning rather than two branches on a single node, it's 3 branches to a node.......... two triploids in 3 plants? woooow  







On the other hand, here is my ceiling LOL






I'm reallllllllllllllly hoping the stretching cools the fuck down.


----------



## growmomma (Mar 24, 2011)

I gotta feelin those girls are fixin to produce some massive buds! Hell Im excited for you lol

My thought exactly on the bagseed, they gotta go! Maybe throw em outside n see what happens idk? How fast can the hermie stuff occur, the widow hasnt sprouted in the small tent n the seedlings are n seperate tent under a 125w hydrofarm light? Maybe we went too big too fast IMO. I mean first indoor grow w 3 tents shit im already overwhelmed lol. We did grow outdoors, but that was 10 ys ago, now we got 3 freakin tents lol the small one w t5s n cfls, the medium one w megagarden 125w, n the big one w 600w cooltube 3 gal buckets (i wanted the waterfarms btw) Eventually ima just get my own stuff goin lol, bc my husband doesnt take criticism to well. Get a lil grow competition goin over here haha.
Your so right about the wealth of info on this site, def takes some guess work out. Im thinking of starting a thread simply stating all equipment, nutes, etc. n see what advice I get. Ill post a link on here when I do bc I hate to keep takin up space on your thread with all my newb questions lol. Thanks again bud!


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Mar 24, 2011)

Looking good, I love my DR60.


----------



## incognegro999 (Mar 24, 2011)

Better late than never haha. Subbed. Cant wait to see how this turns out. My TD: Your item, posted on 23/03/11 with reference ********** has been passed to the overseas postal service for delivery in UNITED STATES OF AMERICA. Hoping for like a week or so. Last order was xmas time and took forever.


----------



## growmomma (Mar 24, 2011)

incognegro999 said:


> Better late than never haha. Subbed. Cant wait to see how this turns out. My TD: Your item, posted on 23/03/11 with reference ********** has been passed to the overseas postal service for delivery in UNITED STATES OF AMERICA. Hoping for like a week or so. Last order was xmas time and took forever.


I just recieved my TD 2 days ago, seemed liked I saw that status forever! But once it hits Jamaica NY ul have it no time


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 24, 2011)

growmomma said:


> I gotta feelin those girls are fixin to produce some massive buds! Hell Im excited for you lol
> 
> My thought exactly on the bagseed, they gotta go! Maybe throw em outside n see what happens idk? How fast can the hermie stuff occur, the widow hasnt sprouted in the small tent n the seedlings are n seperate tent under a 125w hydrofarm light? Maybe we went too big too fast IMO. I mean first indoor grow w 3 tents shit im already overwhelmed lol. We did grow outdoors, but that was 10 ys ago, now we got 3 freakin tents lol the small one w t5s n cfls, the medium one w megagarden 125w, n the big one w 600w cooltube 3 gal buckets (i wanted the waterfarms btw) Eventually ima just get my own stuff goin lol, bc my husband doesnt take criticism to well. Get a lil grow competition goin over here haha.
> Your so right about the wealth of info on this site, def takes some guess work out. Im thinking of starting a thread simply stating all equipment, nutes, etc. n see what advice I get. Ill post a link on here when I do bc I hate to keep takin up space on your thread with all my newb questions lol. Thanks again bud!


Thanks

hermies can happen quick, usually as a result of stress.. but bad genetics can just hermie for no reason which is why i wouldnt do bagseed..

for sure link the thread you make here 




Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Looking good, I love my DR60.
> View attachment 1511747View attachment 1511746


Looking good man



incognegro999 said:


> Better late than never haha. Subbed. Cant wait to see how this turns out. My TD: Your item, posted on 23/03/11 with reference ********** has been passed to the overseas postal service for delivery in UNITED STATES OF AMERICA. Hoping for like a week or so. Last order was xmas time and took forever.


For sure 

Yeah, they say that shit all the time when shipping from europe... mine went straight from that message to - Delivered... just give it 8 or 9 business days



Lol I'm really hoping the TD's chill the fuck out on the height soon... I can only raise the light eight more inches in the current configuration!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 24, 2011)

It's official, we have pistils.


----------



## faithfulmastiff (Mar 24, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> It's official, we have pistils.


yayyyyyy

bet you been checking every hour or 2 last couple days...lol now your thinkin, grow girl grow ..lol


----------



## incognegro999 (Mar 24, 2011)

Pics or it didnt happen. haha j/k, congrats its a girl time to find a cheap cigar.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah! They are femmed so expecting ladies 

Yeah I was going to start checking like crazy tomorrow, and the next day... was expecting pistils by saturday 


Lets hope they chill on the stretch now!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 25, 2011)

Jesssusss.... the vertical keeps increasing, every morning they nearly have grown into the light!


Sommmeeeeboddyy tell me when their TD slowed down stretching! I have another 7 inches to raise the light, and were on day 9!


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 25, 2011)

sorry verde im on day 31 or 32 and i think mine just stopped i would just mad lst them somehow


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 25, 2011)

i already lst'd LOL out to the edges and straight up!


----------



## faithfulmastiff (Mar 25, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Jesssusss.... the vertical keeps increasing, every morning they nearly have grown into the light!
> 
> 
> Sommmeeeeboddyy tell me when their TD slowed down stretching! I have another 7 inches to raise the light, and were on day 9!




what was the height when you switched light over


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 25, 2011)

faithfulmastiff said:


> what was the height when you switched light over



About 10 inches LOL


----------



## faithfulmastiff (Mar 25, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> About 10 inches LOL


& what height we at now, more questions & more questions.....lol

i kind of need to know these things, (pretty please) from what i'm seeing they stretch like crazy, i got 47" from hydroton to bottom of light, got 3 TD on the go, i got impatient with the first that just refused to pop so i threw 2 more in & they popped at once, go figure, i got 3 TD & 1 Utopia Haze, in a 37" x 26" area, all 4 in 2' x 2' ebb n flow tray on shelf, tote res on floor underneath, shelf to ceiling 69", i suppose i should put some pics in my album or my own thread at least...lollol


----------



## faithfulmastiff (Mar 25, 2011)

Using a 2x2x5.3ft growlab tent, with a 171 CFM inline fan, and a 200CFM phresh filter. Running the air through the carbon filter, into the hood (sealed with foil tape), then into the inline fan and out the tent. Also have a 6 inch clip on fan for air curculation 


verde i'm so glad i saw this, i keep seeing so many set-ups that run the same way EXEPT no glass lens, let alone 1 thats taped too, cos i've always been wondering with all those others, doesn't it kind of defeat the purpose of a carbon scrubber if u going to draw straight of top of plant through the light hood....lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 26, 2011)

thats what i figured... ill get measurements later


i may have to do some LST tie downs to bring them down like 4 inches if possible weel see lol


----------



## upthearsenal (Mar 26, 2011)

Diggin' the setup Verde, buena suerte.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 26, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> Diggin' the setup Verde, buena suerte.


Thanks dude! I'm running out of vertical though! I might have to take my inline fan out of the tent LOL


day 10 they are 2x the height of veg already


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 26, 2011)

Day 10 Flower update... when the FUCK will they stop growing  I should have put them in flower at 6 inches rather than 10 LOL!

First of all, currently the inline fan is the ceiling.. wondering if I will have to take the inline fan OUT of the tent  I hope they slow the fuck down soon!






canopy, look at those ladies! jeeze!






The arrow indicates where I began flower... 10 days ago!













Some flower action (calyxes starting):


----------



## faithfulmastiff (Mar 26, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Day 10 Flower update... when the FUCK will they stop growing  I should have put them in flower at 6 inches rather than 10 LOL!
> 
> First of all, currently the inline fan is the ceiling.. wondering if I will have to take the inline fan OUT of the tent  I hope they slow the fuck down soon!
> 
> ...


 

verde going by yours there i better kick mine over soon...lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 26, 2011)

faithfulmastiff said:


> verde going by yours there i better kick mine over soon...lol



I wish someone told me to kick them on veg at 6-7 inches rather than 12 inches.. LOL I'm accounting for 2.5x stretch optimal, 3x stretch MAX.... then I have to take the inline fan out of the tent, and hang it above... which is not stealth LOL ill be covering it with a blanket...

Some people are having some crazy results though..

this is mcgyver smokes tangerine dreams
http://i646.photobucket.com/albums/uu184/globalpunker/DSCF2516.jpg

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/400784-2nd-grow-1000w-tangerine-dream-11.html


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 26, 2011)

looking amazing! very nice cfl grow as well. subbed to this


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 26, 2011)

everybody go to sleep tonight sending psychic energy to my ladies, telling them to stop stretching for sr. verde!


----------



## mrmaddu (Mar 26, 2011)

going to be hiding in the shadows like a ninja assassin the lastest slasher ninja flick that i just watched.....but loving the setup and subbing


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 27, 2011)

Day 11 Tangerine Dream

btw guys, I opened the tent to see them only stretch 1/3 of what they stretched the last 10 days! So the good energy must be working! Keep it up! I think they are _actually_ slowing down.. They are more than 2x the height they were in veg! Starting to produce calyxes down the branches... probably a few more sets of leaf then nugg.

Just watered with 6.55 plain water

*sigh* I just have to look at the stress of this grow as another learning experience! Next time, vegging way earlier, around day 25-30.. I let them go too long (35?)

Just difficult to drop a grand on a learning experience! Oh well, more ganj. will be grown in this tent 

onto the photos






Right after watering, after I stuffed them in (light is raised to put them in the tent)






After tucking fan leaves, and doing a little re arranging.. much better yes?






Them doing their thing, light lowered.. leaves tucked... soil saturated with pH balanced h2o


----------



## kidgraphix (Mar 27, 2011)

They are looking crazy bushy Verde yeah they stretch like mad mine did the same as it transitioned to 12/12 but it was only a temp slow down mine is still stretching about 2" a day all bud now though.

I will say TD is one crazy mad high maintenance bitch strain very deceptive i by dumb luck started flower 2 weeks after veg start about 8"s tall and the cal/mag usage increase is insane with this strain.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 27, 2011)

Sooo.... how much larger are they than they were in veg? (like 2x, 3x?) And what day are you on

I'm going to have to do some measurements...

Think I could be seeing tighter nodes, and less node spacing than you an mcgyversmoke? I've been training mine down, keeping the light as close as possible & simultaneously cooling the canopy.... thats gotta amount to something right


----------



## kidgraphix (Mar 27, 2011)

can only hope so I am at like day 35 or 40 havent had time to keep track much the td is keeping me very busy along with my BBG's trimming pruning tie downs all to keep the canopy open and letting light through


----------



## kidgraphix (Mar 27, 2011)

Just a quick update on the TD

Taken on the 15th just before starting LST gained 8"s from the training. in this shot 23.5"s tall
View attachment 1517658

this one taken today 12 days of growth and LST. still stretching but nodes are coming in much tighter just over an 1/8" apart
View attachment 1517660

P.S. Also remember mine only vegged for 14 days and was 8" tall when i flipped to 12/12


----------



## growmomma (Mar 27, 2011)

At least the monsters are beautiful monsters lol, they look REALLY nice Verde. If/when I get the courage to pop mine, I should veg to what, 6-8"? Veg tent is 3x3x5.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 27, 2011)

I would do like 6 inches LOL.... seriously... depending on your ceiling... just keep watching mine we will see what happens


----------



## faithfulmastiff (Mar 27, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> I would do like 6 inches LOL.... seriously... depending on your ceiling... just keep watching mine we will see what happens



aaahhh verde i figured out where you went wrong, you was measuring wrong, don't forget that a guy's 6" is different to a womans 6"....lolol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 27, 2011)

i dont get it 


stoned on bannnana kush... i get this at 225 an oz and im wondering why I spent 1000 on a grow LOL.... i hope this works out


----------



## growmomma (Mar 27, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> I would do like 6 inches LOL.... seriously... depending on your ceiling... just keep watching mine we will see what happens


O I'll definately be ridin this one to end  N earlier meant to say flower was 3x3x5 lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 28, 2011)

i measured... and i flowered mine at 10.5 inches!! this is fucking bullshit stretch LOL! 23 inches on day 11 (?)


*sigh* removing inline fan from tent tonight


----------



## faithfulmastiff (Mar 28, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> i measured... and i flowered mine at 10.5 inches!! this is fucking bullshit stretch LOL! 23 inches on day 11 (?)
> 
> 
> *sigh* removing inline fan from tent tonight


 

is that 23" total, surely not streched 23", damn these things can grow, mine, out of the 3 TD & 27 days veg, tallest only 3", 

link in sig


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 28, 2011)

told u verde! theys a bitch noticed my biggest is still fucking growing!
at least u got room for them without the fan.... i hope


----------



## kidgraphix (Mar 28, 2011)

TD at day 44 12/12 I have an awesome LST spiral keeping the top just under 24"(actual height without LST 38+") not only stretchy but very high nute maintenance I have noticed a definite growth/rejuvenate pattern with this plant actually had to cut back some of the monster BBG for the TD's 2nd n 3rd node buds.'this strain has some wild genetics"
View attachment 1520286


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 28, 2011)

OK good news folks!

I removed the inline fan, and put it a few extra feet down the line of the ducting... so it's not THAT far away from the CarbonFilter!

Anyway, yeah. Lights went down, and I got to work quick! Zipped up the tent 20 minutes after the lights went off not bad 

Anyway, without the Inline Fan above the light... I gain another.. 15 inches of headspace? I have another 18 inches for them to grow basically... I should be FINE at this point. They should grow another foot MAX..



Faithfullmastiff, those were actual heights, not difference in stretch... They have been growing about an inch a day since I started flower...

Day 12 tomorrow I think (gotta check) I will update tomorrow with pics of the new head room......

I'm still not seeing *serious* blooming... just a few calyxes here and there, working their way down the branch....






As for nute sensitivity... yes, it is VERY sensitive I'm finding also! I feel like they need a lot of Cal/mag... so next time I water ill put in 4mL per gallon to give them a little snack before a real feed..

Thanks for following along thus far guys, should get exciting soon!


Also, is it just me.... or is this totalllly not seeming like a 70 day strain right now?  that or it goes fucking CRAZy around day 25 or something LOL


I gave them a shit tonne of nitrogen.. last time... and that greened them up pretty well!


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Mar 29, 2011)

My first grow was bag seed Sativas, what a nightmare, had to tie down the tops like 4 weeks into flower. No more 12" veg plants, 6-8" and topped seems to be working.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah it's totally a tree that should be outside if ANYTHING..


medium my ass attitude! 

They are about 25 inches today... vs. 10 inches thirteen days ago... sheesh 15 inches in 13 days!

I hope they are slowing down! I got about another foot + to raise the light now though... It's all good I just don't want them stretching 3x or more... by the end of flower


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 29, 2011)

Day 13.. 20 minutes after lights ON...


You see what I wake up to every damn morning?  *clickclickclickclick*













nice foliage, though..







I'll post a few more pics of the new headspace a little later..


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 29, 2011)

Tangerine Dream Day 13 Flower

More pics... mid day.. they are in their prime right now.. I zip tied the large branches to the tent frame... I need to remember to cut the zip tie before i take them out to water them 


You guys think I'm good for height now? 



Tent shot... notice the new height, and the carbon filter now zip tied to the roof.






Top down







Canopy






Notice the height markers.. The top tape line is 3 feet, the one below (at plant level) is 2 feet. This is FROM the top of the soil folks














So what do you guys think? Am I going to have some fat nugs or what?  I think they should slow down and finish vertical growth by day 20.. maybe day 30 it will pretttty much slow down to a hault? I'm hoping at least! LOL fuck this strain so far, better be some sweet nugs


----------



## 420God (Mar 29, 2011)

Looking good, they sure do grow quick.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey 420god

I'm thinking of dangling a few 2700k CFLs down on the sides... what do you think about that?

OR putting one down under neath them!


Any suggestions on how to do that?


----------



## 420God (Mar 29, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Hey 420god
> 
> I'm thinking of dangling a few 2700k CFLs down on the sides... what do you think about that?
> 
> ...


 I found 24" T8 grow lights at Wal-mart for $11 bucks a piece and zip stripped them to the corners of my tent. 

CFLs would work too but then you have to dink around with mounting and hanging but it would definitely help.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 29, 2011)

I can just slide them around the racks, and I have extra light hangers/ratchets I can use  I'm thinking of doing two from each and maybe putting one in the corner.. extra 160w.

I'm really interested in doing on under neath the plants, at soil level, to light up the insides... Have you ever done something like that?


I have my plants growing along the edges... so I'm not sure if the t8 thing would work... could you post a picture of what you mean?


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Mar 29, 2011)

I see monster nugs in the future. As big around as your arm.


----------



## 420God (Mar 29, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> I can just slide them around the racks, and I have extra light hangers/ratchets I can use  I'm thinking of doing two from each and maybe putting one in the corner.. extra 160w.
> 
> I'm really interested in doing on under neath the plants, at soil level, to light up the insides... Have you ever done something like that?
> 
> ...


Here's a pic of my tent, you can see how the lights are in the corners.

I get full lighting all the way around and added UVB also, that's the light in the center.

I have the 400w in a 3x3'. If you already have the cfls then go ahead and put them in there. More light the better.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 29, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> I see monster nugs in the future. As big around as your arm.


hahahah helllllll yeah...

They are pretty thick as it is @ day 13..

I think I will feed them next watering... in a few days... full bloom nutes, and about 2ml grow nutes.. per gal... they are big plants, they can handle it.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 29, 2011)

420God said:


> Here's a pic of my tent, you can see how the lights are in the corners.
> 
> I get full lighting all the way around and added UVB also, that's the light in the center.
> 
> I have the 400w in a 3x3'. If you already have the cfls then go ahead and put them in there. More light the better.


oh yeah yeah sweet 


As you can see in my pics though, I have a few main stalks zip tied to the corners!  temporary to get better use of space...

I only have a 2x2.... so you have a little more room than myself 

I gave away my cfls... I'm just going to go buy some... $8 a piece, $4 a shop light....

two shoplights, two adapters, two bulbs

$28 purchase

I'll just hold onto the cfls too..





I'm thinking about putting chicken wire around one and hooking the shop light underneath.. this way nothing grows too close to the cfls


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Mar 29, 2011)

2x2 is perfect for 2' T5's
View attachment 1522479


----------



## cannabis420420 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sr. Verde very nice set up and grow lst is great got to try that one day . props i was thinking of buying grow lab myself   + rep


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 31, 2011)

So... Some grow updates..


Ive purchased a 42w 2700k CFL... I'm going to plug it in at soil level, and run it on a separate digital timer.. I figure this will be nice to give some light to the underneath canopy, so all that green is doing some work!



Also going to feed some full bloom nutes today (it is 1am), day 15.

expect photo update at the end of tomorrow...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 31, 2011)

First off... my pics uploaded sideways.. they aren't like that in my folder. and I cant delete the old ones, or reupload them again, or rotate them  so tilt your head sideways porfavor 



Tangerine Dream Day 15 Flower

Wont stop stretching lol hopefully by mondaay

They are looking more and more like flowering plants








































I feel so helpless. Unable to rotate those


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Mar 31, 2011)

Noob! !!


----------



## growmomma (Mar 31, 2011)

Still lookin lovely Verde! Always love to see your updates.....even sideways


----------



## growmomma (Mar 31, 2011)

faithfulmastiff said:


> aaahhh verde i figured out where you went wrong, you was measuring wrong, don't forget that a guy's 6" is different to a womans 6"....lolol


HA! I must of missed this post, just saw it lol.


----------



## medicalgrowman (Mar 31, 2011)

Sr. Verde, what hood are your running?
How do you like it?
Thanx!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 31, 2011)

its a sun master I think

I don't really like it as it's not a sealed hood! I had to seal with aluminum foil tape..

Look for a hood that has a built in gasket seal... thats what I'm going for next, maybe even a cool tube.



Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Noob! !!



It's this new Mac  

It uploads better than my PC but they came out sideways on RIU's end..


----------



## incognegro999 (Mar 31, 2011)

Looking lovely Verde. Got a present in the mail today. Hopefully be joining you soon.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 31, 2011)

Be careful how long they veg... mine are two feet plus, on day 15 flower, when I vegged at 10in


Keep droppin updates in here if you wish


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 1, 2011)

So guys.

I think I'm fucked. These plants want to keep growing and fucking GROWING. they are PAST 3x stretch on day FUCKING 16! It's a 70 day strain for fucks sake, probably no more than 30 calyxes on each plant, and they are already nearly 3 feet tall on day 16, when going into veg @ 10 inches.

I don't think I will be able to finish................................... FUCK this strain seriously. It's not a medium height attitude, it's a fucking TALL TALL ass plant.

Might just cancel my summer plans, and stay home to actually use the tent I spent $1,100 on.. just start AGAIN because this strain is so unstable and sucks balls.







.... and oh look, pictures are sideways again. fucking mac


----------



## kidgraphix (Apr 1, 2011)

Latest update Pics for the TD the last 2 are after harvest pic of the monster BBG and 4 top BBG
View attachment 1528028View attachment 1528022View attachment 1528034View attachment 1528033View attachment 1528027View attachment 1528019


----------



## 671mmj (Apr 1, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> So guys.
> 
> I think I'm fucked. These plants want to keep growing and fucking GROWING. they are PAST 3x stretch on day FUCKING 16! It's a 70 day strain for fucks sake, probably no more than 30 calyxes on each plant, and they are already nearly 3 feet tall on day 16, when going into veg @ 10 inches.
> 
> ...


Yup i had the same problem with stretching. My TD didnt stop stretch until about 2.5-3 weeks. So i had to do some LST. Nice looking grow you got going though.

I think i read somewhere about something you can use on plants to slow or stop stretching to keep em within grow spaces. I forgot what it was called.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 2, 2011)

If the tops are going to fry, you're going to lose them.

Just bust them over, like supercropping.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 2, 2011)

ive been bending them all the way over and they grow straight the fuck back up...


If they slow down/stop growing vertical around day 17-20 thats good news because I think I'm starting day 17 today...


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 2, 2011)

Fuck! I got a stretchy bitch too. My Jack The Rippers are getting crazy tall. Lol Damn man I'm sure you'll think of something. If worst comes to worst I'd say kill one and tie the others down lower. IDK good luck bro.


----------



## kidgraphix (Apr 2, 2011)

The spiral seems to be working great for mine every other day I just lay it over again making it spiral around the other branches and I have been able to keep it at 24-25 inches I started mine at 2' then bent it over at 16" made it grow to the side 8" then started twisting it back around it responded very well and didnt stress although i did have a slight cal/mag deficiency for a week but still didnt slow her down


----------



## kidgraphix (Apr 2, 2011)

this is the TD bout a week after starting the LST I have since pulled the 2 tall node branches down now that there is more room without the huge BBG It is seriously alot of f*&^^5* maintenance Hope it is worth it.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 2, 2011)

OK....

Big shit happening



I just watered them with 5mL thrivealive/gal... and just cut off a little over a foot of growth! ahhhhhhh I hated every snip :'( Felt like I was cutting off someones toes, but leaving them alive!


They look streeeeeeeeeeeeessssed as fuck right now... day 17 flowering... HOPE they don't hermie, but knowing this strain I'm thinking they just may!



I'm going to order new seeds off attitude soon.... What should I order?? Need a small/medium feminized plant! Good genetics none of this retarded shit!

Ill post pics later, but i cut them from like 2ft 8 inches to 1ft 8 inches.. from soil...





WE will see...


Interesting experiment I GUESS  you guys better take notes on my fuckups  i'm so annoyed at this turn of events... i'm now investing more time and stress than I ever wanted to.


----------



## faithfulmastiff (Apr 2, 2011)

verde try some Superthrive $9.99 in walfart, 1 drop per gallon, helped mine out tremendously, i added 1 drop p/g in my res, then added 2 dropps to bottle of seltzer water & spray them once a day as lights come on, 2 days of this changed them dramaticly, hope this helps


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh no, they got to big? that sucks man..


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Apr 2, 2011)

read my pm will make u happy!!!
drugs are great!!!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 3, 2011)

faithfulmastiff said:


> verde try some Superthrive $9.99 in walfart, 1 drop per gallon, helped mine out tremendously, i added 1 drop p/g in my res, then added 2 dropps to bottle of seltzer water & spray them once a day as lights come on, 2 days of this changed them dramaticly, hope this helps


I'm using Thrive Alive... same thing basically. 



DarthD3vl said:


> Oh no, they got to big? that sucks man..


Yeah they did, but they are perked back up reaching for light today! Crazy... I wonder if the Thrive Alive did work on them 

I'm wondering if they will hermie...

pics coming at you in a second


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 3, 2011)

Here we go..

I snapped the pic right when I was done chopping the tops.. they perked RIGHt back up today though, reaching up to the light again 

Hopefully giving myself another foot to work with on day 17 here. Hopefully they wont hermie, and they won't outgrow the tent..

Sad plants


----------



## upthearsenal (Apr 3, 2011)

Ouch.... to be honest I've never seen anyone have to do something like this, I too hope they don't hermi on you. What about some reverse?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 3, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> Ouch.... to be honest I've never seen anyone have to do something like this, I too hope they don't hermi on you. What about some reverse?



LOL right dude, me neither... it's an experiment!


----------



## d6520 (Apr 3, 2011)

so ur on the flowering phase now???? how much can u yield off plants that big???


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 3, 2011)

idunnoooooo man... 

between .5 and 1g per watt.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 4, 2011)

Day 19 Tangerine Dream:

They bounced back yesterday, and keep on truckin'

If I chop the tops down at 17 days... and water with thrive alive, and they show NO signs of stress.... will they still hermie?  I guess we will find out, if nobody knows! 

Tent... actually looking pretty good now 







Flowers






Topped... eek






Introduced 42w 2700k CFL underlighting 








honest thoughts please.. im just going to grow it out if i can


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 4, 2011)

I think they will be fine.


----------



## 420God (Apr 4, 2011)

Looking good, glad they perked back up for you.


----------



## whoo (Apr 5, 2011)

Just a quick question about your setup. I see you have an inline fan for exhaust, and a circulating fan inside the tent. Is an intake fan not necessary to get fresh air into the tent?


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 5, 2011)

Allow me.

No, an intake fan is not necessary. Passive intake with an exhaust fan is the proper setup.


----------



## whoo (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you for your input Bonzi.

So where is the passive intake in this system, I don't see any ducting or vents open to allow airflow into the tent?

** Looking back on the pictures I see that the square ports that are rolled up on the inside are most likely the passive intakes. With them rolled up does the tent leak light? **


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes the tent will leak light, thats why I run a tent in a sealed closet with it's own ac vent.

If your tent is in a lighted room you can fashion a light trap out of flexable ducting. I have to round ports on my DR60II


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah light pokes out against the light on the wall... no big deal.. if you really care there are holes with zip ties and sleves, to run ducting into... you can seal up the screened windows my rolling the shades down... or you can run plain old ducting out of your tent, for the intake  Then you would have practically zero leaks...

But there isn't much light leak

btw; no prob on answering that bonzai 

pics coming up soon... just watered with MagiCal... Sugar Daddy.... and 4mL of thrive alive.... I wanted to get them their 'neutrals'.. and I added a dash of thrive alive just to combat any stress they are going against...

They are perking up well, and appear to coming out of stretch.... and going into bloom mode... Holy shit, I might have just saved it  .... at least thats what I thought when I opened the tents, and they looked perky, but didn't stretch


----------



## faithfulmastiff (Apr 5, 2011)

i use this in my set-up, u can make it out of anything, the pic is just to show you the principle, light won't travel past both bends, hence fresh air in light out & your plants stay in perfect uninterupted darkness, hope this helps, oh & btw that vent at home depot or lowes $15







​


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 5, 2011)

Tangerine Dream Day 20
I will narrate these later tonight.

They are bloomin now 


except for the sativa.. which isn't showing sex  yet... I think it did in the branches I chopped down though..


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 5, 2011)

Day 20

Canopy... looking good after some training and tucking.. this is the size I want to work with in the future






Starting to take shape  notice the pistils starting to pump out


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah thats a good size



I topped this one twice in veg


----------



## growmomma (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds like your luck may be turning around and your girls have stopped stretching. That's awesome verde, cant wait to see some beautiful buds!!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 5, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Sounds like your luck may be turning around and your girls have stopped stretching. That's awesome verde, cant wait to see some beautiful buds!!


Yeah thats exactly what it seems like!

Except the sativa still doesn't have pistils! kind of worries me, but I'm thinking it's a late bloomer as for the sativa pheno.. it was the stretchiest.. probably will be the slowest bloomer


----------



## inbudwetrust (Apr 7, 2011)

I love TD. I would recommend removing ALL the big fan leaves and any other that is blocking lower nodes from light. The plant will not suffer from this as I do it to all of mine before switching to flower.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 7, 2011)

Already into flower like 20 something days... I will take a note of that and remove a few though! If you look back I had to snip mad of the plant off because they got really tall... photo updates coming later tonight


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 7, 2011)

Tangerine Dream Day 22:
Tied some branches to the side and together... basically spreading out the canopy letting more light come in


Photos:

OHHHH baby. That HPS is doing work... Fucking blew up pistils recently. This is number 2 the indica dom. pheno






I (think) this is number one, the more hybrid/balanced pheno..






A few canopy shots... Notice the sativa pheno in the back hasnt started popping out pistils! I'm hoping thats just the long flower pheno type taking it's time! I did see a few pistils here and there, but nothing BLOOMing yet on that... weird.. im scared of a hermie! Checking it CLOSE like every other daily.. for balls.











Zip tie training! these suckers come in handy... I got other ones zip tied to the tent rails, pulling the branches against them, to use up alll those extra inches 










SO what do you guys think?   it's coming together yeah?


Also, thoughts on that slow flowering sativa? It had such lanky branches I had to cut it low at the actual node.. branches werent thattt well developed..


----------



## growmomma (Apr 7, 2011)

Definitely coming together quite nicely! If my TDs turn out half as good as yours I'll be pleased


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 8, 2011)

just keep some nitrogen handy they cant get enough of that shit


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 8, 2011)

Looking good buddy. I can't wait to see nugs!


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Apr 8, 2011)

dont worry about the late bloomer my retard stretched till day 40 and put pistils at like 30.
harvesting the single cola bbgum soon! cant wait smells so goooood. 
tangerines smell great too...
only one im mad about is the c-13 haze, growin sooo weird.
but those babies actually look like they took well to the cough cough "topping" lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 8, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> dont worry about the late bloomer my retard stretched till day 40 and put pistils at like 30.
> harvesting the single cola bbgum soon! cant wait smells so goooood.
> tangerines smell great too...
> only one im mad about is the c-13 haze, growin sooo weird.
> but those babies actually look like they took well to the cough cough "topping" lol


thanks man! Glad to hear about the late bloomer, I was wondering if it was waiting to pop bananas, but good news that it's just a late bloomer...




 at the cough cough topping hahahah

I was sitting there thinking, 'hey, maybe this will be some bad ass technique in the future, like FIMMING'

"FTTTing"
(fuck theyre too tall - ing)


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 8, 2011)

they are flowering pretty bad ass right now.. straight up exploding...


tangerine dream starts EVERY stage at a crawl I swear then blows up.. crazy.. hope it keeps going, the amount of pistils right now is verrry promising... like... dense nugs promising...

pics tomorrow... im watering with plain water tomorrow, the plants look very 'nuted out' if thats even a term  looks like they have taken up a lot of food, but is not using it all... so plain water tomorrow, to let them munch on what they got ... then in a few days we will see how they are doing and see what i water with next..  pretty much how you have to go with this strain


----------



## kidgraphix (Apr 8, 2011)

this was my TD at day 22 just after a foliar feeding

this is 11 days later


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 8, 2011)

your pheno looks and acts like my sativa pheno...


the other ones have like 18 calyxes at each top 3 nodes.. the sativa has like 2... im hearing the sativa starts blooming hard at day 30


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Apr 9, 2011)

my tangerines 2 are about 4 ft tall the retard and sativa.
i gotta say the indica looks more crystally and what not... but the sativa is a massive fucking plant should produce nice buds.
starting to smell like the orange spice tea more and more tho.

as long as you got that height under control should be good. 
o and maybe fictbd (fuck it Chop them bitches down!) lol i like urs better tho


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 9, 2011)

Yo McGyver, you get any blue calyxes?

A lot of my calyxes are turning blue  like 40 of them....


Keeping temps 78day......66night



They are looking fucking INCREDIBLE now LOL....... Just watered them with plain water... I was finding some gnats flying around , and a few VERY VERY small gnat larvae on the surface... I torched the fuckers with a butane torch.. including the tiny white larvae that floated up (on wet soil of course).. You don't need to get the flame close the wings just melt... DEAD. pow.

Anyway, going to pick up some neem oil tomorrow or monday... Then going to do a few soil drenches.... dont want that problem to get any worse.. 1tbsp/gal. I'm not in a rush though


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Apr 9, 2011)

blue calyxes?? hold on let me check..... mmm nope no blue calyxes,
but thats a damn interesting turn of events, 

ya fucking hate gnats my roomate hada bunch then got them sticky sheets u put on the soil and watered with neem oil pretty much did the trick.
my temps are lie 76-82 day and 60 at night usually


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 9, 2011)

hmmmmm blueeee 

Lets see if I can get any pics of this... might need to wait for right after lights off or something to capture the hue.. going to snap photos now though..day 24


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Apr 9, 2011)

nice im day 44 or so i think lol ill snap some pics hopefully bfore i start trippin tonight, 2ct7 FTW mauhahahahahaha.... =P


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 9, 2011)

Tangerine Dream Day 24 Flower



OK wow so rollitup doesn't even recognize pictures in my folder after day 13 WTF  god damit.








Best shot of the blue calyxes I could get under HPS! You notice how they are darker?

Pretty much how most of the branches on the indica are looking, the hybird and sativa are still getting there.


----------



## juman (Apr 9, 2011)

Very cool journal, just read through all 15 pages and I just had to subscribe. I've got to see these plants at the end as they look so beautiful right now, nice to see so much from the 250w.


----------



## 671mmj (Apr 10, 2011)

Looking really good  . Cant wait to see them BUDZ explode.

I think i have mine at the 6th week of 12/12. I went overboard on the nutes so have her drinking plain water only atm.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 11, 2011)

Day 26 today

I got the underneath canopy lights on a timer, I need to get some neem oil and do a drench just in case I have gnat larvae.. Found like 8 gnats in my soil... Taking precautionary measures with neem oil 

Short update tomorrow


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 12, 2011)

Day 27 Tangerine Dream


puffin up







budz








Sativa pheno in the back, not really doing much.








GROWLAB


----------



## upthearsenal (Apr 12, 2011)

Awesome man, that sativa pheno looks like it has a bit more stretch in her.. btw have you tried T. Dream yet?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 12, 2011)

haven't tried tangerine dream, yeah i figured the sativa would flower longer, so I cut it shorter than the others... It's now just catching up... Might cut that shit down if it gets too tall LOL


I figure, if they stop rapid growth by day 35ish then ill be cool.


----------



## juman (Apr 12, 2011)

Looking really nice. I like your use of the cfl, I've got a 65w CFL I had forgotten about, I think I might use it in a similar fashion.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 12, 2011)

juman said:


> Looking really nice. I like your use of the cfl, I've got a 65w CFL I had forgotten about, I think I might use it in a similar fashion.



thanks for noticing 

I find it helps


----------



## inbudwetrust (Apr 13, 2011)

Dude anything that isnt getting light take off. ALl those fan leaves in the shade are wasting space, remove every single large fan leaf. I swear this will double your yield as light will be able to penetrate the lower nugs. These plants are strong .look at my grow. my tangerine dream does not have any large leaves blocking anything. Do it bro, this will also give you room to move branches around. We put our girls into flowering like within a couple days of one another, I am curious how ours will compare. Yours look super healthy and happy


----------



## mane2008 (Apr 13, 2011)

any kind of smell yet verde? I have small amounts of resin heads showing up on my td2 heavy td1(not so much). I have a very faint citrus smell atm. guess it'll start to pack on soon. I'm on day 31today(39-54day to go)

The heavy sativa pheno I hate so far, well hate a harsh word. I dont care for it atm, hoping it wont have to go 12weeks


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 13, 2011)

inbudwetrust said:


> Dude anything that isnt getting light take off. ALl those fan leaves in the shade are wasting space, remove every single large fan leaf. I swear this will double your yield as light will be able to penetrate the lower nugs. These plants are strong .look at my grow. my tangerine dream does not have any large leaves blocking anything. Do it bro, this will also give you room to move branches around. We put our girls into flowering like within a couple days of one another, I am curious how ours will compare. Yours look super healthy and happy


I've been removing the some of the pointless leaves..

I expect the larger nuggets to grow up and out of the canopy.. right now I'm just keeping it if it's green..

I chopped the tops off my plants and am tryin to not cause any more stress right now just let them flower out

Right now i figure the fans are food to the branches that are yet to hold fat nugs.. so i'm leavin them there until late late in flowering.. Keepin it all green until a few weeks before harvest too


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 13, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> any kind of smell yet verde? I have small amounts of resin heads showing up on my td2 heavy td1(not so much). I have a very faint citrus smell atm. guess it'll start to pack on soon. I'm on day 31today(39-54day to go)
> 
> The heavy sativa pheno I hate so far, well hate a harsh word. I dont care for it atm, hoping it wont have to go 12weeks


Yeah if the heavy sativa wants to go THAT much longer I'm just chopping her down - not worth it LOL.. Then - reserva privada headband LOL





I'm getting some smell when I open my tent, heavy tangerines with this fluffy/sugary overtone... Can't wait to see how that smell gets refined 5-6 weeks into curing!


----------



## upthearsenal (Apr 13, 2011)

Aye man, the HB pretty stretchy, I'd say between 250-300%, every one I've seen has been pretty stretchy... RPs OGK is stretchy and I remember reading that their Sour D. is a stretcher as well. I could see you vegging for 2-3 wks and still being able to fit 'em it in there... if you train them from the beginning, lol... the HB does awesiome with some LST. 

I have their OG as well and it stretches crazy too, but i also have their Cat. kush and it stretched like 25% and is fucking DANK.... maybe that might be one for you. I got a nice CK nug shot I can toss up if you want...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 13, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> Aye man, the HB pretty stretchy, I'd say between 250-300%, every one I've seen has been pretty stretchy... RPs OGK is stretchy and I remember reading that their Sour D. is a stretcher as well. I could see you vegging for 2-3 wks and still being able to fit 'em it in there... if you train them from the beginning, lol... the HB does awesiome with some LST.
> 
> I have their OG as well and it stretches crazy too, but i also have their Cat. kush and it stretched like 25% and is fucking DANK.... maybe that might be one for you. I got a nice CK nug shot I can toss up if you want...



Hmm that is not bad, good to know.

I could veg at like 6 inches and end up at 18-21 inches yes?



Not nearly as bad as the TD stretch! This thing keeps rolling at day 28







GROW UPDATE:


I bought some "gnatrol" today, to get rid of the gnat larvae the little gnats in my tent no doubt laid.... So I did a 3 tsp / gal soil drench with that...



Also purchased a new, nice, thermometer... Little white and metal sensor... nice stuff, more accurate than my last meter.



Besides that, they are starting to frost up  Good stuff over here..




OH> Also, thinking I might cut down the sativa..... Thing is STILL not flowering heavy at day 28.... And it will keep growing for weeks I'm going to guess...


The other 2 plants I have are doing great though.. Keepers for sure, making some dank nugs...


----------



## upthearsenal (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah, it isn't an insane stretch, at least not one that would stop me from growing it. Especially considering how much weight she puts on and how stinky she is 

I would say that range is on the lighter side, shoot for a bit more head room just in case. I should also mention that mine was not grown vertically, it was LSTed to form multiple tops. So i'd recommend LSTing for sure, you'll love the results.

In flowering I did some serious training, when one top became a leader I tied it down so that most the auxins would travel to ones that were lower... I did this when the stretch started and ended up with a nice, reasonably even bush. but yeah, this strain kicks ass, the samples I've taken are really tasty and the high is nice to (at least for a preme sample).


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 13, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> Yeah, it isn't an insane stretch, at least not one that would stop me from growing it. Especially considering how much weight she puts on and how stinky she is
> 
> I would say that range is on the lighter side, shoot for a bit more head room just in case. I should also mention that mine was not grown vertically, it was LSTed to form multiple tops. So i'd recommend LSTing for sure, you'll love the results.
> 
> In flowering I did some serious training, when one top became a leader I tied it down so that most the auxins would travel to ones that were lower... I did this when the stretch started and ended up with a nice, reasonably even bush. but yeah, this strain kicks ass, the samples I've taken are really tasty and the high is nice to (at least for a preme sample).



Pretty much what I've been doing man  this strain is just some crazy shit... hyper stretchy, bad genetics.. macgyversmoke has some more pictures if your interested ill point you to them



Then I'll probably flower at 6 inches to be safe with the RP: HB's  I could use some head room. Nice and relaxing 


What size pots do you think for the HB in my tent? (5.3ft ceiling with 250w hood)

I'm using 3.5 gals but I think they might be on the larger side..


----------



## upthearsenal (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah man, I actually love this strain, I big it up like crazy in my journal... RP has some top notch fem beans, at least the three strains I've grown have been good. I used a small pot to be honest, maybe 1gal or even a bit less, the yield is a lot better than I though it would be also. If you use 3.5 you might be okay especially if you keep up the training, and you'll get better yield. I think that would be the most though with your restrictions, you can definitely go smaller, and you won't be disappointed with the results. So yeah, I highly recommend training horizontally once you reach 6-8 nodes, un-topped. The apical meristem (main top) is much much fatter than the others on this strain, and you loose that potential if you top...

And btw, I could look up my old pics, but I'm fairly certain I initiated 12/12 at around 8in, LSTed... and she ended growing to about 2ft maybe a bit more...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 14, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> Yeah man, I actually love this strain, I big it up like crazy in my journal... RP has some top notch fem beans, at least the three strains I've grown have been good. I used a small pot to be honest, maybe 1gal or even a bit less, the yield is a lot better than I though it would be also. If you use 3.5 you might be okay especially if you keep up the training, and you'll get better yield. I think that would be the most though with your restrictions, you can definitely go smaller, and you won't be disappointed with the results. So yeah, I highly recommend training horizontally once you reach 6-8 nodes, un-topped. The apical meristem (main top) is much much fatter than the others on this strain, and you loose that potential if you top...
> 
> And btw, I could look up my old pics, but I'm fairly certain I initiated 12/12 at around 8in, LSTed... and she ended growing to about 2ft maybe a bit more...



Sounds good man



I'm going to cut the sativa down now.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 14, 2011)

Tangerine Dream Day 29:

Some big updates today.


First off, I cut down and removed the sativa pheno type. I'm now left with 2 plants.

My reasoning was that the sativa wasn't in full bloom, it would take weeks longer to flower, and would continue to stretch and fuck up my canopy. I figured the two GOOD plants would benefit far more from the extra space.

I also added another 42w CFL... so now I have a total of 84w of 2700k CFL lighting up one side, plus 250w hortilux HPS up top... 

total of 334w of light now.

.

ANY suggestions for side lighting, or spots for CFLs, or even supplement LED lighting I wold be very interested. Small powerful grow lights are good investments 

I smoked 3 dabs of hash oil just now so sorry for errors 



...

...


...


..

..


I've been waiting to post pictures like this for you guys

Sativa pheno, before I cut it down. As you can see, not a GREAT plant.. Somewhat healthy though, was VERY finicky on the nutes!






Two plants, new arrangement, now spreading out the canopy
















Canopy, if you look closely, you can see some serious bunches starting to form. The *more* indica pheno is in the back, frosting up quick... One in the front is more of a hybrid pheno.. I feel like it will take off soon.








Added CFL.. again, any suggestions on side/suppliment lighting (cfls, floros, LEDs etc) I would be all ears  
I thought about hanging the CFLS down the side, but I think it will be too close/too much heat on the foliage..








This is what were looking for, not bad for day 29 of a 70 day strain!








Extras, new glass/oil for you oil heads.

Some BHO i've been medicating with.. vacc purged 4 times.. tastes like grapes






Flip side of my new robin hood dish






New dome/TiNail















Hope you guys dig this big update! It's a good one for sure!


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 14, 2011)

Hang some T5s in the corners. I attached them with zip ties and they can move up and down the tent poles.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 14, 2011)

How hot are your floro tubes getting? My plants would be leaning against them / touching them.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 14, 2011)

If they touch them they willl burn, but they have to be touching.

My DYI tent with 8 in a DWC before I got my DR60II


----------



## CMKgreenthumb (Apr 14, 2011)

wow the ladies r lookin great. kudos are do. now i cant wait to pick up my 250w tomoro and switch from cfls to HID. if its anything like yours im sure i wont be disappointed


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 14, 2011)

CMKgreenthumb said:


> wow the ladies r lookin great. kudos are do. now i cant wait to pick up my 250w tomoro and switch from cfls to HID. if its anything like yours im sure i wont be disappointed


Nice dude. Make sure you figure out a way to seal your hood, if your running ventilation through it.

I think I will be buying a cool tube next.. costly but worth it I think... Seems like a better design for the 250 in a tent.. Also most 250w hoods aren't sealed with gaskets like the 400w-600w-1000w hoods are...

Just my .02!


----------



## growmomma (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey Verde, your ladies are still looking lovely! Even minus one, but like you said more room for the other 2! Finally got a thread started on my grow, would love for you to check it out when you get a chance it's in my sig.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 15, 2011)

These are from yesterday, day 29.. also got some photos right after lights off

I decided to hang 2 cfls, and make more space on one side.. let me know what you guys think 


Basic setup, hanging cfls on right (250w hid, 84w cfl)






CFL rig






Lights off canopy






Lights off plant






Little tropical nuggies


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Apr 16, 2011)

hey verde new TD development!!! 
check this shit out





never seen it before! bud growing out of the leaf


----------



## faithfulmastiff (Apr 16, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> hey verde new TD development!!!
> check this shit out
> 
> 
> ...







well this is new, how did you manage that..lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 16, 2011)

Lol nice dude.. I have seen that before I believe its a genetic mutation! This TD is prone to good mutations huh LOL

Is that happening on all ur leaves?


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Apr 16, 2011)

asfar as i can tell just that leaf but half the plant is against a wall i will know more when i rotate them,
o and non td related note i have amber trich's on on blueberry gum, gunna chop in 2 days cant wait!
but sad its not gunna be done by 420.

and no idea how it happened it just did, this was the most normal looking tangerine i thought too, but that just freaked me out lol.
only other place ive seen it was on the pics on attitude for plush berry i think, mighta been diff strain but im pretty sure thats what it was.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah I feel you on that mcgyver not harvesting before 420 LOL but at least you got some cool shit to stare at huh 


I just got back from an Albert Hoffman bicycle recreation


----------



## inbudwetrust (Apr 17, 2011)

excited about the dream, check out mine. I think we are pretty close as far as flowering times. What do you think?

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/424683-tangerine-dream-afghan-kush-special.html


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 17, 2011)

Day 32
Taking shape


Canopy evened out a little better today, trained a few indica pheno branches down..






Chunky little nugget, pretty much what they all look like, some are bigger






New thermometer


----------



## upthearsenal (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice man, they seem to have really appreciate the extra space after you cut that other one... let's hope it's smooth ride from here on out, lol...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 17, 2011)

haha me too  I still got a few inches to raise the light, they seem to have haulted vertical growth for the most part


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 18, 2011)

Looking good Verde. Suckes about the sativa plant. Oh well had to take one for the team. Theres not much room in there. The others will love you for it!


----------



## Fascist Botany enthusiast (Apr 18, 2011)

SEXY!! 

" ... Thats why I keep the hood as low as possible and the canopy as even as possible, so I can bring the level of penetration down down into the plant..." 

Light penetration into the female plants... I like it (and so do they, i'm sure)!! Great grow and nice poetic commentary.

I have seen a 250W HID setup in a 2' x 4' x 6' space before and I thought that was cramped... in all seriousness, you certainly seem to be making the most of the light with the cooled hood and LSTing. Great work.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 18, 2011)

/\ Thanks dude 


Next time the plants will be shorter LOL


----------



## growmomma (Apr 18, 2011)

Can't wait to see these nugs take off.....fixin to get exciting up in here lol


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Apr 19, 2011)

looking great verde, im on day 53 and just cut the top off the single bbgum, smells amazing and its already crazy dense. 
can tell this one takes more after the bubble gum side. that bud you posted looks further along than my retard plant lol
hopefully 2-3 weeks then i cut the more indica td.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 19, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Can't wait to see these nugs take off.....fixin to get exciting up in here lol


Another 10 days or so and they should get really chunky!


edit: i just checked on them they are starting to take cola form


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 19, 2011)

They are going to be nugalicious


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 21, 2011)

Houston were getting frosty.

The smell, is TOTALLY like blueberry almost... with a smoother, silker... orgasmic tangerine smell in there.. almost makes the genetics worth it!! 

They are starting to get resinous glands all over the leaves. To be honest I've never really had this, but have seen it happen with HID's. (this is my first HID/tent grow.. I've done CFL before and did surprisingly well)

Technically right now I have 83.5w per square foot in my tent  Canopy temps are staying at 75F-77F... although the humidity stays around 50%-55%.. can't do anything about the humidity!


Anyway, the trichs are getting stalks and heads, and spreading out from the bug leaves to the tips 


They are getting more medicinal looking by the day 


Photo updates in a few days, probably after I water with plain water/gnatrol again..


Glad to say I still have like 4+ inches to raise the light, I'm raising them a half inch every 2-3 days on day 35ish(?) so I figure I should be well off! I continue to train down nugs, but try to do it slowly, as to not tie down a REALLY big nug WAY down under the canopy!


----------



## juman (Apr 21, 2011)

Lookin' forward to the next set of pictures .


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 22, 2011)

OK so I definitely have springtails...

I guess thats a sign I should let the soil dry out more? 

supposedly they dont hurt your plant, and only feed on decaying organic matter.. idk though I don't like bugs period!


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 22, 2011)

Dang I thought is was a UFO picture or somrthing


----------



## inbudwetrust (Apr 22, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Dang I thought is was a UFO picture or somrthing


haha me too. WHat kind of camera is that?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 23, 2011)

Day 38 today woohoo! Chuga chuga chuga.. woo woo!

























example of resinous glands forming 














So yeah.. LOTS of small tops from the double top... whoops  tooootallly going to flower wayyy earlier next time, for far more manageable, and more centralized plants!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 23, 2011)

Hopppefully, they should start chunking up over the next week, inflate a bit in size 

I pit 70 day flowers to start inflating in calyx size around day 45


----------



## taint (Apr 23, 2011)

Dude..................looks great just makes me wanna sacrafice a goat so you get a 1000.


----------



## peaceloveandpaws (Apr 23, 2011)

Sr. Verde - 

Props on the garden, just read all 20 pages. I'm new to the site, but like you, have a couple cfl grows under my belt and am now runnin my first HID setup.

Crazy how you had to chop your girls so far into flowering!! I have never seen anything done like that. I'm glad they're turning out for you. I've read of people cloning off of flowering plants before with no problems, and the way I figure it you just took some BIG fucking clones lol, so hopefully no hermie probz -- they look great. 

Anyways - I'm using a tent as well, and ever since the last cup have been curious about TD (interesting your not to satisfied w/ the genetics) so I'll def. be following along. Good Luck!


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Apr 24, 2011)

looking great verde, postin new pics up on mine tonight, the big bitch td is having trouble keeping her huge long arms up lol they are starting to sag but also getting fat,

chopped down most of the blueberries too, the stuff thats already curing is starting to smell amazing cant wait till its all done, also crazy how one grew like bubblegum and one like blueberry, been having weird luck on the phenos, 

the triple node td looks great starting to put out lots of resin and the triple node is makin the nugs look great!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 26, 2011)

Day 41! Today!


*SUPPOSEDLY* 29 days left!

I could start flushing in 2 weeks if I see some pistils turning colors! This plant is supposed to have some bright orange/red pistils.'


Bringing some chunky nug pics for you guys, it gets exciting now!

I'm totally running out of height though LOL I have like 3-4 inches, I think they should practically completely stop around day 40 though. At least for the bud structure, just chunking out now I hope


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## shand (Apr 26, 2011)

OMG YES! He fixed your avatar so it doesnt jump with that black line at the bottom that is so annoying xD


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 26, 2011)

Day 41

frost

















































I hope they start swelling soon! 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 26, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


>





> Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 160 by 160 pixels or 120.0 KB (whichever is smaller).


Thanks for trying though!

The originial gif didn't skip.... but I had to resize it to meet the limits, and then it got a litttle messed up but I don't even notice anymore 

If you can get it within the limits i'd appreciate it


----------



## growmomma (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow looks great Verde!!! LOVE the frost


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 26, 2011)

thanks

I can't wait to flower some headband at like 6 inches


Can you say... manageableee


----------



## growmomma (Apr 26, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> thanks
> 
> I can't wait to flower some headband at like 6 inches
> 
> ...


Ha! I bet. I was waiting on you to cut the top outta that tent n just mount the light to the ceiling lmao


----------



## upthearsenal (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm smoking my headband atm, and it's really good man. Nugs are super frosty, and it's a strong cerebral high even though I chopped at 11wks.

Did you already order some seeds?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 26, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Ha! I bet. I was waiting on you to cut the top outta that tent n just mount the light to the ceiling lmao


 right



upthearsenal said:


> I'm smoking my headband atm, and it's really good man. Nugs are super frosty, and it's a strong cerebral high even though I chopped at 11wks.
> 
> Did you already order some seeds?


11 weeks? Damn thats a long flower. 

I was thinking about it, I still got another 40 days before I will be able to grow, but I think I will take a month break or so... get a 250w cool tube.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok now you owe me 20 bucks.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Ok now you owe me 20 bucks.


Yay  Thanks so much 





..

...


..

..



Day 42 over here

They are chunking up riiight on schedule. I just watered them with 4mL CalMag / gal. I figured they might need a bit of calcium in their plain water.

I let them dry out quite a bit, to drive the springtails a little lower. I'm going to try not to have ANY standing water in there. I used to water until it ran through the bottom - I think that basically created an organic food source for these spring tails (again spring tails are considered to be good for your garden but I dont like critters so I'm killing them)

When the water came out in the bottom it was LOADED with springtails! So I fucking BLOWTORCHED the fuckers stuck in the water 

I'll probably update in 4 or 5 days.. You guys will be like WOW 


PS: the smell is reallly awesome. Like the tangerine smell smells really sweet like blueberry, yet at the same time it has these smooth vanilla overtones.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm feeding Cal/Mag+ almost every watering, huge difference in health of the plant, I'm basicly using a 3 part in both Soil and DWC.

I'm working on an anminated gif for my avatar, should be cool.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> I'm feeding Cal/Mag+ almost every watering, huge difference in health of the plant, I'm basicly using a 3 part in both Soil and DWC.



Yeah I should probably start doing the same. I have a filter on tap that I believe removes all if not most minerals..


I still have to look at the recommendations, but which additives are you using all the way through flush? I know you can use the carb boosters (in my case Sugar Daddy) just like molasses all the way to chop. I would imagine you would cease using Cal/Mag too.

I will be giving them a 2 week flush I think, so I only have about 2 weeks of feeding left if they are on schedule!


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 27, 2011)

I use Hollands Secret Micro, Grow, Bloom in the DWC... last time I lost like 0 leaves, had lots of fans at harvest for hash. In soil I use GO BT Grow and Bloom and GH Cal/Mag+ plus I will throw in some bloombastic as they get close.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 27, 2011)

Thats cool. Im planning on my plants yellowing out most of my fans by the time I chop though! Keeping them greeen as fuck so they can munch on all the nutes in the leaves while I flush


----------



## juman (Apr 29, 2011)

Can't wait for the next set of pictures, now's the really exciting time watching those pretty buds ripen.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 29, 2011)

Tangerine Dream: Day 44

The part all you (including myself) have been waiting for 

*drumroll please*

Canopy






Side CFL lighting chunking up some would-be popcorn nuggets






Nuggie








This guy needs to fill out on the top, but jeeze look at the trichomes forming !


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 29, 2011)

Did you see that Costco has some insane prices on 43w CFLs?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 29, 2011)

I get them at home depot for 7 a pop... $14 for two..


I don't have a Costco card


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 1, 2011)

Day 46 today... I just gave them a LOT of food, I hope they can handle it all! Good that I fed at this day, I hope I time it with a calyx explosion, as what usually happens around this time in flowering


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 1, 2011)

It's my favorite time, right after you feed your plants.

You can sit and relax, knowing that they are good for days.... Knowing that food will be converted into mass soon enough


----------



## whoo (May 1, 2011)

Im worried about smell control, with your tent closed how is the smell at this stage? Anything specific besides the carbon filter that helps you prevent smell while taking care of the plants?


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 1, 2011)

smell is pretty much totally controlled when the inline fan is running


----------



## peaceloveandpaws (May 2, 2011)

Looking nice and fat verde! Garden is coming along great! How long is tangerine dream "supposed" to go for?


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 2, 2011)

peaceloveandpaws said:


> Looking nice and fat verde! Garden is coming along great! How long is tangerine dream "supposed" to go for?



70 days is what it's supposed to go for... it feels like its on schedule... pistils here & there are starting to turn on the main colas..

I'll snap a photo and come back


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 2, 2011)

Day 47 Tangerine Dream

BIG update



Thinned it out a little bit, getting rid of some yellowed leaves (normal) and snipping some big ones that were blocking out the light






Yumm 


















Frosty  What will it look like in 20 days?

















Calyx zooms - resinous glands  (hard to focus in with HPS so stfu)














Getting some nice evenly developed lower regions... Little nugs, but not popcorn  













Added [another] 6 inch clip on fan to run 24/7 on low. I have it moving air around/on the cfl, and also blowing air up underneath the canopy. I can't control the humidity, it's around 54%. I might get a dehumidifier next time (perfect for curing though  )





I digress; I added the fan to have some air circulation in the middle up underneath the main colas - to prevent PM / stagnant air at night. Also I hope it prevents the CFL from making a hot spot near the bottom. Air is goood


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 4, 2011)

Looking good buddy! Those buds are really starting to fatten up. I can't wait till you get to smoke them...


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 4, 2011)

Ganja Geek said:


> Looking good buddy! Those buds are really starting to fatten up. I can't wait till you get to smoke them...



Thanks dude.. I really don't even care about smoking them that much... I just want to see them keep growing and get to their full potental..... Then, I GUESS I should cut them down  they are so pretty though............ I am interested to bust open that jar after 5 weeks of curing.... I give my home grown 5 weeks minimal to cure before I start dipping into it... I already have pleennnnty of other nugs - no reason to smoke them when they aren't at their full potental..


I got the volcano, and the butane ready... I got volcano for NUGGETs (ground of course) and then Ill run the frosty trim into BHO and take dabs out of my hurricane with tinail  maybeee run like an ounce of nuggets to oil if I have enough/some popcorn


_____

Day 49 (i'm putting my days occasionally in here to keep track of my days..  sorry guys that were hoping for more pics)


----------



## bleedintears (May 4, 2011)

Still looking good man.


----------



## NJgrower187 (May 5, 2011)

Congrats on yer grow so far...can;t wait for the smoke report.... How do they smell now? Tangeriny lol? Feels good to grow eh. Next time you should go for a SCROG settup with that strain/space. It'll save you room as well as yeild more. peace+rep


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 5, 2011)

trich action.. this nugget from the photo is like 2ft from the light..


----------



## theexpress (May 5, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Day 47 Tangerine Dream
> 
> BIG update
> 
> ...


looking sexy for sativa!!! the sk is smoking great btw


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 5, 2011)

hey there express...

Good to hear bout your SK.


Funny thing is I've chosen Reserva Privada Headband... aka the Sour Kush imposter for my next grow... going to do two plants SOG. under a 250w 6in cooltube. Veg to like 7-8 inches, topped... weave them through the screen...

I was thinking about doing 400w but I don't think it's the right time of year it's rather hot outside to be messing with a 400w in a 2x2x5... perhaps when the temps drop ill invest another $200 in hortilux 400w HID bulbs & ballast


----------



## growmomma (May 6, 2011)

They r lookin great man  I like to come n see your girls just so I dont dread popping mine so much lol. Can wait to smoke it, but the stretch and long flowering time are going to be a bitch I'm afraid.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 7, 2011)

Flower expecting 4x-5x stretch.... I honestly don't think you can flower this strain TOO early...


----------



## growmomma (May 7, 2011)

So like at 6 inches or less flip the switch?? 4 to 5 times stretch? My god! That's wild!


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 7, 2011)

growmomma said:


> So like at 6 inches or less flip the switch?? 4 to 5 times stretch? My god! That's wild!


Yeah 

6 inches or so ... depending on your head room!

Look at mcgyversmoke's journal, he has a few TD's and more under a 1000w and he didn't have to mutilate his like I did (he has more head room)... his are tallll as fuck

I flipped at 7 inches and I was near 2.5-3 feet by day 17


----------



## growmomma (May 7, 2011)

My flower tents 5 ft, but with light n all don't have the whole 5ft obviously lol. I'm thinkin SCROG all they way for these babies!!!


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 7, 2011)

growmomma said:


> My flower tents 5 ft, but with light n all don't have the whole 5ft obviously lol. I'm thinkin SCROG all they way for these babies!!!



Oh. Yeah then like 4 inches LOL honestly. You want this one to be manageable. It will get HUGE in flower, don't even worry about 'growing it out' in veg... just go for a decent root system then put it straight to flower... it will make one HELLUVA branch structure in flower even if there is like none in veg.

My tent is 5.3ft tall, and my light is nearly at the highest it can be... I mean I could zip tie it to the ceiling for 3 inches LOL but still.

I flowered at 7 inches, and by day 17 they were SO tall that I had to cut all my plants nearly in half to save the grow(so I basically topped EVERY branch at day 17 flower LOL)... it all worked out, and they kept growing and growing but _finally_ stopped around day 33. If you look back into my journal, around day 14-18 you will see what happened!


----------



## mcgyversmoke (May 8, 2011)

yea 4x is what to expect for the indica phenos haha, i flowered all at about 12 inches or so and now i got one 4ft one 5 and one 5 and a half.
dude im on day 70 or so and they are no where near done it seems. all the indicas are done, only shorty left is power skunk still has clear trichs!!! ahh


----------



## faithfulmastiff (May 8, 2011)

ok now i'm starting to sweat a lil, i flipped my 3 TD's when they were just over 13", that was 6 days ago & i'm adding a 600w hps tomorrow, maybe i should of got the 400w


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (May 8, 2011)

Just read the thread from start to finish, very informative and it will be interesting to see how my girlz stretch.

I'll be switching my TD's to 12/12 in a week or two - as soon as a flowering spot is available, but I hopefully shouldn't have your stretching issues.

I grew two seeds, both popped within 2 days - one was a tall stretched out plant which became the root stock for a multi grafted mother and the second (shorter/bushier) had 4 clones removed to become my TD mini-ScrOG.
I grafted some of the shorter TD to the multi grafted mother and removed any trace of the original TD.

Once I switch to 12/12 I keep all growth below the screen until flowering has begun, then they can grow through the screen and stretch away.

My screen is attached to the pot and is only about 3 or 4 inches above the pot, so far I haven't had to deal with over stretched plants and hopefully I can keep the TD under control.

My current LSD ScrOG pushed about 6 inches above the screen before the stretch slowed to a stop, hopefully the TD will do similar.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 9, 2011)

faithfulmastiff said:


> ok now i'm starting to sweat a lil, i flipped my 3 TD's when they were just over 13", that was 6 days ago & i'm adding a 600w hps tomorrow, maybe i should of got the 400w





Grumpy Old Dreamer said:


> Just read the thread from start to finish, very informative and it will be interesting to see how my girlz stretch.
> 
> I'll be switching my TD's to 12/12 in a week or two - as soon as a flowering spot is available, but I hopefully shouldn't have your stretching issues.
> 
> ...


Goood luck you two 


pics coming up tonight


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 9, 2011)

Day 54 Tangerine Dream (supposedly 16 days left)... 
I'm expecting it to go a bit past 70 so I'm going to do my first flush around day 58... should be 2-3 weeks for them to eat up all the nutes.
LAST FEEDING WAS TODAY! 

I think you guys might like these.


NUGS. Look at those hairs, and the sparkle.






























It pretty much all looks like that

























This thing is HUGE. Hard to get a clear shot of it though! biggest cola by far if you look close, it goes really far down









Comments appreciated


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (May 9, 2011)

Nice buds ... Barney's farm do have a habit of producing trichome factories


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 9, 2011)

thanks

that and the smell are the only things I realllly like about this strain... everything else is very eh.


----------



## Dezracer (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the tip on the thread 

They look nice bru, I hope the long flush plays to your favor. I don't remember how much experience you originally told me you have with grows but I can lead you in the direction of a trich whore if you're interested. Frostiest strain I've seen or grown to date but I have a feeling that TD is going to have a really nice flavor to it. I can even send you a few pics too if you like of couple flowers I had with it. I have'nt had it tested and neither has the creator but I'd put it at the top of my list for potency for sure and so do my friends that I shared it with. It's a bit on the sour side, hehe.


----------



## peaceloveandpaws (May 10, 2011)

Getting close! You have any goals for harvest?


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 10, 2011)

peaceloveandpaws said:


> Getting close! You have any goals for harvest?



Good weed  potency over quantity.... I almost lost these plants a few times. I had to cut a foot and a half off every main branch so that they would fit by the end of flowering... with the 1.5ft cut off my light is sstillll on the ceiling today .. I couldn't raise it 2 inches if I wanted to..

So I'm considering myself lucky for not getting herms on day 17 with that much mutilation.... and I'm also lucky that they actually FIT at the end.

So I'm getting whatever I get, all for myself... declaring it a victory... and then starting some Reserva Privada Headband genetics next - I've spoke to a few people who have grown it, it stretches 2-3 times... but other than that is a very stable plant from what I hear....... The TANGERINE dream is NOT stable though... smells and looks amazing right now though. So thats good.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 10, 2011)

good work homie!


----------



## juman (May 12, 2011)

Those are looking really nice, when looking at those pictures of the buds I forgot they were from a 250w light . I've loved keeping up with this thread and learning from it.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 12, 2011)

Day 57 today... 13 days til day 70.

Watered through with clean water on both, I think the sativa will get fed once more, and the hybrid pheno will get flushed with 2gal h2o in like 4 days when it needs water.


I was noticing today that the pistils are JUST starting to recede. Good news for the Hybrid.

On the sativa, it's still packing on clear trichs. The pistils are _just_ beginning to turn.




On another note:

@ juman

thanks dude, they should be 2x-3x bigger though  I had to chop my plants in half on day 17 flower because they ended up stretching 5x from veg! unheard of! No hermies though! So I can be glad about that.



The nuggets continue to swell and new calyxes patches form every day


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 15, 2011)

Day 60

Barneys Farm Tangerine Dream


Chunking out now. Calyxes fattening a bit, still a ways to go though. Pistils still not turning so much on the Sativa pheno. It will be a long flower I feel. Whatever, I got time . The hybrid pheno is turning a lot of pistils but they haven't begun receding very much, so I figure it'll keep turning them for a while then recede. It has plenttty of light 

The plants:
















The colas:




















SATIVA nug, probably the frostiest, but hard to tell b/c it's in the back






lower nugs, look delightful and frosty






Front of the canopy flashed, your looking a the hybrid pheno here







I watered with plain water last time, so I think I will feed the hybrid pheno half strength nutes, just to keep it rolling, then next watering after that I will flush. I will give the sativa pheno a full feed until I see the pistils start to turn. Pretty much trying to give them a 10-12 day flush before chopping. It being day 60 on a "70" day flower it would seem I should be flushing now. But I think they will go for a while yet, so I figure on a 75-80 day flower for the hybrid and like 80-85maybe90 on the sativa pheno.


I'm going to make sure these ladies get to optimal ripeness before I chop. Gotta get those terpenes in the essential oils


----------



## upthearsenal (May 15, 2011)

Right on Verde, looks super dank!

btw, this headband is so dank after a four-five week cure, tastes amazing, I might even snag a few nugs to make some bho


----------



## peaceloveandpaws (May 15, 2011)

Nice Sr. Verde! Plants are looking lovely! Bet it smells awesome in there. I'm glad you are gunna let them go as long as they need to - patience my friend, patience. It will pay off in the end. Also - I finally managed to get a couple threads up and rollin - they're in the sig - would love for you to stop by and check em out. Be easy!


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 15, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> Right on Verde, looks super dank!
> 
> btw, this headband is so dank after a four-five week cure, tastes amazing, I might even snag a few nugs to make some bho




That's good stuff  I'm excited to get some RP in there. I think I will get some floros like a T5 in there for veg... veg them to 6-7 inches and flower them out under the 250w hps with 80w CFL side lighting... then down the road I will add a cool tube, 6 in vortex... then a 400w ballast and bulb  Going to make the tent pay for itself though i think, after the RP headband I should have some extra $600 to upgrade 



peaceloveandpaws said:


> Nice Sr. Verde! Plants are looking lovely! Bet it smells awesome in there. I'm glad you are gunna let them go as long as they need to - patience my friend, patience. It will pay off in the end. Also - I finally managed to get a couple threads up and rollin - they're in the sig - would love for you to stop by and check em out. Be easy!



Yes it smells fannnntastic. Wish I could upload smell you guys would go nuts.

I will get into your journals and sub


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 16, 2011)

So I'm planting some chili pepper plants, and 3 tomato plants outside...

Kind of late in the season for the tomatos, whatever though. The chilis should be pretty cool! I'm using Fox Farms ocean Forest, as well as my basic ph balanced nutrient solution... I'm using root 66 and thrive alive balanced to 6.4 right now... Jalapenos and "New Mexico Big something" or something like that..

Expect pics of those too. I hope I can keep the chili plants going for a few years


----------



## inbudwetrust (May 16, 2011)

Not too late for Tomatoes. Tomatoes need Summer heat


----------



## upthearsenal (May 16, 2011)

Right on man! I grow lots of tomatoes and chilies for the farmer's market down here. I have quite a few pepper varieties, my favorites are the rainbow pepps and serrano, I always have my fridge packed with garden fresh salsa


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 16, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> Right on man! I grow lots of tomatoes and chilies for the farmer's market down here. I have quite a few pepper varieties, my favorites are the rainbow pepps and serrano, I always have my fridge packed with garden fresh salsa



Bad ass. That's what I'm hoping for...

Could you give me a quick low down on the peppers, coming from extensive cannabis growing knowledge?

I know they like their ph around 5.5-6.5 in soil.... and the tomatoes are 6-7...


I'm hoping the chili pepper plants can live for years to come and just turn into tiny trees 

I really wanted a Habanero (sp.?) plant but they were out!

I figured it would be better to start with simple, not so hot chilis... jalapenos should make for some decent salsa! I'm just tired of the jalapenos but I guess fresh will be way better eh?


----------



## upthearsenal (May 16, 2011)

They are super easy to grow man, personally I didn't adjust my pH for them specifically but I remember when I started growing I read a study on how slightly acid soil was really beneficial early in life, so with that in mind if you want to do it all pro you could start them in pH specific soil like in a container, then move them into the ground. Later in life, if they are in the ground especially, the pH will balance out to what they need. 

I just introduced habaneros this season so they are still pretty small, but I have a "chili piquin" that is around five years old, and before I cut it back last year it was like 6ft tall and super lanky, it's was pretty cool. I got the seeds from some plants in the mountains in mexico, it was like a field of chili, cool shit.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 16, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> They are super easy to grow man, personally I didn't adjust my pH for them specifically but I remember when I started growing I read a study on how slightly acid soil was really beneficial early in life, so with that in mind if you want to do it all pro you could start them in pH specific soil like in a container, then move them into the ground. Later in life, if they are in the ground especially, the pH will balance out to what they need.
> 
> I just introduced habaneros this season so they are still pretty small, but I have a "chili piquin" that is around five years old, and before I cut it back last year it was like 6ft tall and super lanky, it's was pretty cool. I got the seeds from some plants in the mountains in mexico, it was like a field of chili, cool shit.



Bad asssss dude.

Good to hear, I heard chilis could be difficult but perhaps those were 'certain' strains?

Good to hear  I'm excited.

Our soil sucks here, which is why I'm getting pots and fox farms... But perhaps if I could till up a garden and add some good soil in there I could do something in a few years..


----------



## upthearsenal (May 16, 2011)

To be honest man, if you can grow ganja all badass then you can grow peppers just as nice. 

You can get your garden ready a lot faster than that, just get yourself some microbes, fungi, and such along with some organic fertilizers. It'll be grow-able really soon. I can toss you some links if/when you're interested for some soil inoculates, one of the companies is the one who supplies Great White with their microbes but is cheaper by volume.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 16, 2011)

thanks for the kind words but I'm good on soil for now! Even have an extra bag of FFOF.


All my tomatos and peppers are in the ground ill post some pics when they start to pick up...


I fed both Tangerine Dream plants today, still not a whole lot of pistils receding, so I figured I will FLUSH the hybrid through with 2gal clean water NEXT time I water (3-4 days).. i also picked up some Botanicare "sweet": raw because I ran out of my Sugar Daddy additive, I'm going to use 20mL / gal of this stuff in my 'clean' water... when flushing and all

I cant wait to have all this frosty amazing perfectly trimmed NUGGETS.. Going to be going to the park, and playing frisbee all summer getting baked on my home grown


----------



## DesertSativa (May 16, 2011)

Subscribed neighbor!


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 17, 2011)

Day 62 

Barneys Farm Tangerine Dream


Shot a few photos right after lights off... to see the true colors 


















































Still looking like clear pistils, like about 2 more weeks I think. For this plant. What do you guys think?





Crop


----------



## bleedintears (May 17, 2011)

Damn fine job sir.
I would give me estimation, But i always harvest on a whim.
Usually when the plant "tells" me. I think it may be a hippie thing, Not sure though.

BTW I started my new thread


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 17, 2011)

bleedintears said:


> Damn fine job sir.
> I would give me estimation, But i always harvest on a whim.
> Usually when the plant "tells" me. I think it may be a hippie thing, Not sure though.
> 
> BTW I started my new thread



I feel that! I'm trying to plan my flush out though... I think I will flush in two days on the first one... 

The sativa in the back isn't looking as ripe so I will keep feeding it until a majority of the pistils turn colors...


I feel like the one in the front is going to finish around 75 days or so... it was a 70 day strain supposedly but thats bullshit


----------



## bleedintears (May 17, 2011)

Have you ever had a strain finish hen it is supposed to?


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 17, 2011)

bleedintears said:


> Have you ever had a strain finish hen it is supposed to?



well this is my first 'real' genetics  just bagseed before.... but no i've never heard of such a thing 

I like my shit REALLY ripe though... I got nothing but time you know?


----------



## bleedintears (May 17, 2011)

It really depends on when you plan on smoking said smoke
I have early and ripe stuff.
The mix is always nice.
I just don't really enjoy the "couchlock" high when i plan on living during the day.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 17, 2011)

i smoked some sample nugs... so heady it effects your body if you know what I mean LOL

I cant wait to volcano it when its 5 weeks cured! Only a few months away


----------



## bleedintears (May 17, 2011)

And before you even realize it you almost out, Just as it gets to the best cure.
It sucks alot.
But that is always teh best weed.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 18, 2011)

I've got plennnty of extra to smoke on while it gets a 5 week cure... sure ill vape a sample nug every week to check curing progress but thats it, really 

250 an oz for me so it's no big deal i can wait for my head stash


----------



## inbudwetrust (May 18, 2011)

so how much do you think you are going to get per plant? My Indica dominant TD is going to pull about 3 oz. The Sativa dominant one might get 6 or 7. The long stretch allows the lower nodes to rise as high as the outer nugs. The Sativa dominant TD will fill up a screen fast. I can't wait to see these girls outside. I am putting two of each in my outdoor garden this year. CHECK OUT MY GROW, in my signature


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 18, 2011)

Inbud we trust..... I literally have no idea. You will laugh at this but imm hoping for an oz from each plant. Any more is just awesome, you know?

I don't like thinking about yield I like to think about potentcy


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 18, 2011)

by the way folks my humidity is going nuts...45 to 60 percent! I can't imagine the resin if these suckers had 20percent.

I need to bu a dehumidifier next round I think... I'm worried as hell about PM but I just keep a LOT of air moving around/in the tent...


----------



## DesertSativa (May 18, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> by the way folks my humidity is going nuts...45 to 60 percent! I can't imagine the resin if these suckers had 20percent.
> 
> I need to bu a dehumidifier next round I think... I'm worried as hell about PM but I just keep a LOT of air moving around/in the tent...


That is weird your RH is so high. I would assume the RH in our houses is the same. I don't have a dehumidifier either but my tent stays at 25-30%. Where are you getting the moisture from? Also, peep my journals in my sig.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 18, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Day 62
> 
> Barneys Farm Tangerine Dream
> 
> ...


those plants look amazing chonic chronic nugzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## inbudwetrust (May 18, 2011)

LOOKING good for 250 watts dude. Smoke looks dank, hopefully they get dense under that wattage. Nice grow


----------



## peaceloveandpaws (May 18, 2011)

Looking so good! Every time you post pics I can't help but think, god I wish I could smell that. I would Love to take a huge whiff of your canopy. Ha - not something you say everyday. You will be one lucky man soon as you get that stuff cured up.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 18, 2011)

inbudwetrust said:


> LOOKING good for 250 watts dude. Smoke looks dank, hopefully they get dense under that wattage. Nice grow



Thanks man


They would be better if they didn't stretch 5x in flower... had to top twice... so I really made twice the top colas for myself... which kind of sucks because they are all very close to eachother in the high humidity... I would have liked half as many yet twice as big top colas....... that's what you will see with the next grow! big colas


----------



## ValleGrown (May 19, 2011)

good god damn sr verde you killed it with your new setup. But nExt time i can only imagine the fine tuning you are going to put this baby to. +rep man
check out my new journal on a MK SCROG its just starting.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/431065-master-kush-i-need-advice.html#post5746591


----------



## ValleGrown (May 19, 2011)

awh...it didnt let me give you rep... well you get the picture brotha. thumbs up!!!


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 19, 2011)

ValleGrown said:


> awh...it didnt let me give you rep... well you get the picture brotha. thumbs up!!!



 all good my man words are better 

Ill check your shit out






Day 64 tangerine dream (journal update)

The hybrid pheno and the one in the back are still fattening up..... on the hybrid, the pistils starting to pull back into the nugget, but isn't looking very finished yet... I just checked my soil and it's still a bitttt damp... So I'm going to give it a full 5 days from feeding, THEN flush (tomorrow) with 2.5 gal h2o balanced to 6.7... 
Then in another 5 days I plan to flush it again if necessary (if it starts finishing before I thought it would)... but in the good case scenario I should flush twice over the period of about 11 days & then they should finish in 10-12 days from now (landing it on day 74-76).

However,
The Sativa pheno in the back is still packing on trichomes like a fucking cannabis slut wanting some cannabis dick [pollen].

But seriously. The sativa still has weeks. LOL! I have no idea how long it's going to go... the pistils are still 98% WHITE.  kind of cool though, ill get some early smoke then get some super long flowering sativa, those are rare to get!headstash!
... I will most probably have the first hybrid pheno plant in jars curing by the time I cut down the sativa pheno in the back


----------



## lordjin (May 19, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Thanks man
> 
> 
> They would be better if they didn't stretch 5x in flower... had to top twice... so I really made twice the top colas for myself... which kind of sucks because they are all very close to eachother in the high humidity... I would have liked half as many yet twice as big top colas....... that's what you will see with the next grow! big colas


Yeah, I feel your sativa stretch pain. My sativa dominant Platinum OG grew past my light and it was almost a disaster. You managed it pretty well, tho.
EDIT:
Watch out! When humidity is that high, and your buds are that fat, you WILL get mold. Nothing is worse than cutting into a bud the size of a beer bottle only to see that soft white fungus mush destroyed its core. Happened to me once and my humidity was nowhere near what yours is.


----------



## lordjin (May 19, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Day 62
> 
> Barneys Farm Tangerine Dream
> 
> ...


A quick comment:
Your trichs are still mostly clear, which as we all know, means you have a few weeks yet. What concerns me is your mention of high humidity. You still have to leave the grow going for a while until maturity, so please do WHATEVER you can to get that humidity down or you will get mold no matter how much air you're blowing. In fact if mold spores are present, the fan is just helping to spread it.

Also, if you're wondering why your nugs have that 'wild' look, it's because they're heat stressed. And believe you me, I know what heat stress looks like. The plant is a survivalist, when it encounters the stress of intense heat, it sends extra chlorophyll to the buds, trying its best to keep it green against that intense heat (which the plant thinks is the sun). Heat stress compromises the overall quality of the harvested bud because they're loaded with chlorophyll and tend to be grassier. I would strongly recommend an indica dom for your next grow. You want to avoid stretches like that in the future.

Peace!


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


> A quick comment:
> Your trichs are still mostly clear, which as we all know, means you have a few weeks yet. What concerns me is your mention of high humidity. You still have to leave the grow going for a while until maturity, so please do WHATEVER you can to get that humidity down or you will get mold no matter how much air you're blowing.
> 
> Also, if you're wondering why your nugs have that 'wild' look, it's because they're heat stressed. And believe you me, I know what heat stress looks like. The plant is a survivalist, when it encounters the stress of intense heat, it sends extra chlorophyll to the buds, trying its best to keep it green against that intense heat (which the plant thinks is the sun). Heat stress compromises the overall quality of the harvested bud because they're loaded with chlorophyll and tend to be grassier. I would strongly recommend an indica dom for your next grow. You want to avoid stretches like that in the future.
> ...



Thanks for the tip dude, cash was tight before but it isn't at the moment so I might just go get a de humidifier today.. cant cost more than $100 right?



And yeah I know about the fox tailing, trust me... but it happens all the way into the corner... and I can't help it as I have my light at the max position! These plants did some serious stretch (even after i cut them in half) and I flowered at 7 inches.. seriously.  .... I was so dissapointed with the genetics at day 20 flower that I almost just ditched the genetics... but I can't start again until around july... so I wanted to get ONE harvest in on this $1,000 investment.. you dig? So I'm happy with what i get, foxtailed/slightly heat stressed or not they smell way better and taste wayyy better than what I get... and I get some pretty good shit as far as commercially grown chronic goes..

By the way I have a sensor sitting right against the nuggets on the top right under the bulb and I keep it around 75-80 (80 at the absolute hottest).... This tangerine is just real sensitive

I'm working with what I got I plan to do RP headband next flowering at 6 inches which should put it around 21-24 inches.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 19, 2011)

ok so verde gets on his shit quick 


i'm going to get a dehumidifier.. expecting to pay $200... damn... oh well


Anyone think I will notice a difference in resin if I can get that humidity down for the last 2 weeks? 

I'm just going to avoid PM, or budrot... but yeah.... I've got two fans blowing, on over top the canopy and one underneath up at the colas... one is 24/7 the other goes off with lights off... that and I open the tent for a few hours each day to let them BREATHE properly, you know? So I think I'm ok for now but I will take everyones advice and get that problem fixed... I had planned on buying one next grow but oh well


----------



## lordjin (May 19, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Thanks for the tip dude, cash was tight before but it isn't at the moment so I might just go get a de humidifier today.. cant cost more than $100 right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! Get the dehumid. You gotta get those numbers down or you might have a VERY unpleasant surprise at harvest. I would hate to see all your efforts adversely affected by mold. Mold is the enemy.

Yeah, there's nothing you can really do about top kolas too close to light. You made the wise call in going through with your grow. You pretty much did everything you could, but after a while, you can only do so much. The heat stress doesn't affect overall potency, just look, smell and taste. I had about 2.5oz of heat stressed bud from my last grow...got me as high as the rest of the premium buds, just not as pretty.

As a fellow grower, I don't want to see you get mold just on principle.


----------



## lordjin (May 19, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> ok so verde gets on his shit quick
> 
> 
> i'm going to get a dehumidifier.. expecting to pay $200... damn... oh well
> ...


Okay, your practice seems pretty sound. You're probably okay. But please don't leave it to chance. Hook up a dehumid ASAP. I wouldn't be too concerned about resin potency, as your buds look good. Just avoid mold at all cost!


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 19, 2011)

OK so I went to lowes, home depot, and costco. NONE of them carry dehumidifiers.

So it looks like I'm ordering online, better sooner than never at all I suppose.

Links for dehmidifiers being sold online will be received with much gratitude and +rep

Its the problem where I live, its usually bone dry.

I even called a knowledgeable fellow at the local hydro store and he had nothing for me, only industrial sized for big commercial ops.


----------



## DesertSativa (May 19, 2011)

My plants got drenched yesterday in the rain so when I brought them inside last night I had to leave the tent flaps open all night so it didn't become a steam room in there with all those plants drying. I checked them today and brought them back outside to enjoy the beautiful sun and it looks like the rain didn't hurt them at all. No sighs of PM or any issues.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 19, 2011)

http://www.google.com/#q=dehumidifiers+for+sale&hl=en&prmd=ivns&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=0pfVTa_4D4_2swPKsrixBw&sqi=2&ved=0CIcBEK0E&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=ee5e06fa755c7447&biw=1024&bih=683here a link for dehumidifiers


----------



## DesertSativa (May 19, 2011)

I don't know if you use ebay, but here are some good deals: http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A5049&rt=nc&_nkw=dehumidifier&_sticky=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_sop=1&_sc=1


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 19, 2011)

So it's going to take probably a week to get one, better sooner than later.. ill surly use it again too!


I got everything opened up and the doors opened for a half hour with the AC off and it only went a few degrees up, but the humidity went from 65% to 51%.... so thats good!

The humidity is sitting at 54% now.. not AWFUL for a well ventilated little tent..

I'm flushing the first one tomorrow, so I should start loosing some foliage... that should let the airflow increase too...


----------



## lordjin (May 19, 2011)

You'll be fine. Keeping fingers crossed for ya, tho.

peace.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 22, 2011)

[bookmark] Day 67 OFFICIALLY (starting at 8am today)


These photos are from day 66 right after lights off

Some interesting colors. Yes I'm aware the foxtailing is an issue but the light is at the highest it can go, canopy temp is 78 avg during lights on.



















Calyx ZOOM... looking like the trichomes are starting to turn MILKY but quite a few remain CLEAR... coming up on peak THC,... I want to bring it to around 15% amber trichomes, and some nice fat ripes calyxes when I chop..







Any guesses to when it *should* be done are welcome... it's supposedly a 70 day strain, yeah right. The the sativa pheno in the back will go for weeks past that!

I already flushed the one in the front 2 days ago (all pics are from the one in the front).... I'm continuing to feed the sativa pheno in the back, pistils are beginning to turn but it has time yet...





ALSO! I ordered my Dehumidifier today! I'm managing to keep the humidity at 49-5%0 by opening the windows for an hour and a half each day to exchange the wet air.

My dehumidifier will be here within 5-10 buisness days.. I could be chopping down my hybrid phenotype before that gets here.... at least humidity will be OK by the time I harvest the sativa pheno... & The great news is that - Next grow flowering humidity will stay between 20%-30%... veg will stay around 40%-50% if possible.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 22, 2011)

very nice almost harvest time great pictures


----------



## wanabe (May 22, 2011)

looks great subd


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 22, 2011)

Excellent pics bro!


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 22, 2011)

Day 67 [bookmark]

It's getting tight in there for sure.. The sativa is fattening up very unexpectedly. It will benefit from the week of extra room.

I have the humidity down to 38% today by opening the windows and door and just venting the air. I woke up with it at 60% about 3 hours into their day. I figure if I can keep it down for the majority of the day, and I can open it right when the lights go off to vent out the wet stale air I should be OK.

My dehumidifier is in the mail, not sure when it will get here.

Things are smelling very, VERY planty.. which has me a little worried.. i went ahead and removed some of the yellowed out leafs on the larger colas, to allow for more air flow between them. I'm not letting ANY colas touch! I know what will happen if they do 

& thanks for the compliments I appreciate all of them 

Anyway, here's the pics. thanks for reading if you did.

Wide angle shots

Thermostat Sensor






What I can get the humidity down to. The temp stays between 75-78 during the day. 





(I've been keeping my tent unzipped for hours at a time also. Just to get a lot of airflow...


Vertical. Looking good yes? Not bad for my first HID/Tent run. I'm totally making the height more manageable next grow.






FAT colas taking up space







Who knew 250w could do so much?


----------



## peaceloveandpaws (May 22, 2011)

Dude forget the foxtails, you are going to have some CHRONIC!! That vertical pic is impressive. I'm excited to see what comes out of the 250. Gunna be buds all the way down those little trees. And it still blows my mind when I think that still came out when you had to fuckin chop them in half however many days into 12/12! Lol crazy


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 22, 2011)

peaceloveandpaws said:


> Dude forget the foxtails, you are going to have some CHRONIC!! That vertical pic is impressive. I'm excited to see what comes out of the 250. Gunna be buds all the way down those little trees. And it still blows my mind when I think that still came out when you had to fuckin chop them in half however many days into 12/12! Lol crazy


 thanks and yeah seriously... on day 15 all the [now] top colas were new nodes with 1 set of leaves...


I honestly am interested in the sativa, that thing is PURE white. You guys will be straight IMPRESSED when I cut down the one in the front and get some NIGHT pics of the sativa in back!

It has like 2x as much trichs all over the place, but the hybrid sure is pretty!

The sativa has like a 4 inch foxtail its redic. There are some really nice nuggets in there though.


As far as buds to the bottom, yeah there are some gram+ nuggets on the right side that are actually fattening up really well.

It's developing pretty evenly from what I can see... I guess another like 7 days for the hybrid, it's still got pistils turning with quite a few receding.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 23, 2011)

mouth watering budzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 23, 2011)

renode said:


> Hello Verde (and everyone else, seeing as I'm new to the forums)
> 
> Thanks for this journal, it's been especially of interest to me because I'm about to start a very similar TD grow, almost right down to every detail (except that I have a GL80 tent instead of a GL60) - forgive me if I missed it as I went through every page catching up, but did you list details on your nutes? I haven't bought any yet but I'm about to this weekend.


Hey buddy, you came to the right place 

No problem on the journal, I was hoping that clearly outlining my motives and plans would assist some newbies 


Glad that your using a bigger tent, the tangerines will probably appreciate it...

First, I must say, if you missed this.... Flower EARLY! These tangerine dreams are some SUPER SUPER stretchy strains! I've kept track of 3 different grows from veg to flower and ALL of the tangerine dreams stretch 4-5x!!! So basically, if you WANT your tangerines to finish around 3 feet tall, you NEED to flower at like 6 inches! Seriously, this plant does like 95% of it's growing in flower I swear.... Some plants stretch 2... or 2.5x their original size in flower, NOT this one... 4 or 5 times the size!

I had to cut my plants in half about 2 weeks into flower because they were already out growing the tent at that point... The TD's stop the major stretch around day 30... and pretty much hault most stretch growth and focus on buds around day 33-35 flower.



As far as nutes go... I'm using the Technaflora line of "recipe for success"

It's basically a tiny suitcase full of a BUNCH of little bottles, full of boosters and all that.... It gives you enough nutes for about 1 soil grow with a few plants.

If your a newbie, honestly I'd go with this kit. I really liked the simplicity. It cost about $35 or so, which is actually less money than 3 NORMAL bottles of GROW/BOOST/BLOOM...

The recipe for success kit comes with cloning gel, kelp additive to promote rooting, thrive alive (general plant tonic), CalMag ( calcium/mag is ESSENTIAL for healthy growth when using filtered water), grow, boost, and bloom (basic nutes) as well as a few others.


So yeah my thoughts are go for the small simple 'recipe for success' kit.... If you don't like it, you don't end up with a LOT of nutes you wont use. You can also try out a few boosters and see which ones of those you like. Some are better than others.


Any more questions? go ahead and ask them.. 

If your using Fox Farms Ocean Forest soil then your good on nutes for about a month.

The TD is very picky, one week it wants more nitrogen, and another week it needs more magnesium...... you really need to look at your plant and read what it's telling you with it's leaves


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 23, 2011)

Day 68

Everything looking good, watering tomorrow.


I bumped a little side nugget when flushing last friday, today the wound didn't seem to be recovering so I snipped it so it wasn't constantly stressing from that wound!


I figured I'd trim it up and see where the trichomes on the calyxes are at..... I'm actually vaporizing a volcano bag of fresh trim.. the vapor is very thick and delicious and HEADY.. zero drying, LOL gotta love vapes..


For your folks analysis:












For your folks pleasure 



















My, oh my... will these be beautiful nuggets when they are finished... Maroon red/bright orange hairs, with bright green calyxes with light purple tones in some calyxes (especially on the sativa pheno)


----------



## DesertSativa (May 24, 2011)

renode said:


> Thanks, I'll definitely be using your insight and experience from this TD grow of yours to maximize mine. I think it's going to be much easier now.
> I chose TD for the first grow in my new tent really for two reasons: first because it seems that from what I've read, the notoriety of TD being hit/miss on many grows made it appeal to me because I love a challenge. Second, I'm a skeptic, and a skeptic who happens to love oranges. So when I heard all that mad shit Derry talks up on the TD strain I had to find out if it's true or not. Even the PR-speak on Attitude sounded too good to be true... I wanted to find out.
> 
> Yeah I followed your issues with stretch. I wasn't expecting that from what I've read on the strain. It's good to know. I'll flower at 6". I haven't picked up soil or nutes yet, I'll be doing so this weekend and I'll go with your selections to see how that works for me. Looks like it's worked out for you alright!!
> ...


Looks tasty!


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 24, 2011)

renode said:


> Thanks, I'll definitely be using your insight and experience from this TD grow of yours to maximize mine. I think it's going to be much easier now.
> I chose TD for the first grow in my new tent really for two reasons: first because it seems that from what I've read, the notoriety of TD being hit/miss on many grows made it appeal to me because I love a challenge. Second, I'm a skeptic, and a skeptic who happens to love oranges. So when I heard all that mad shit Derry talks up on the TD strain I had to find out if it's true or not. Even the PR-speak on Attitude sounded too good to be true... I wanted to find out.
> 
> Yeah I followed your issues with stretch. I wasn't expecting that from what I've read on the strain. It's good to know. I'll flower at 6". I haven't picked up soil or nutes yet, I'll be doing so this weekend and I'll go with your selections to see how that works for me. Looks like it's worked out for you alright!!
> ...


Thanks for reading up dude, just by reading your post I can tell that you actually took in what I've been putting out there. It's a good feeling not having to explain twice  

Also, please start a journal and give me the URL... I will FOLLOW that shit and point out any place or thing I think could be helped... or avoided!

Good call on the 6" flowering height. I just looked at my plant, the highest cola is at 3 feet and most of the canopy is at 2.8ft...

Yes, the stretch was not expected! It is "medium" according to attitude which is totally bullshit! 

The smell is really awesome.... I've heard it described by a guy here as "Mandarin Orange Tea" type smell.... I would agree on that... it's like the mandarin orange tea with a SUPER candied/blueberry type overtones..... slight hints of vanilla over the buleberry tones... I find that the indica/hybid pheno smells a little more on the DANK side of the spectrum... like CHRONIC plants... and the sativa pheno is a lot more smoothed out... with a resonous tangerine candied blueberry smell just pouring from it's trichomes...

The smell is literally the best thing about this strain I think. I can't comment on the smoke, or flavor (though I imagine it's incredible)... the nug I took at day 60ish was some of the dankest smoke I've ever had in my vaporizer.. and I go through like lbss... you dig?

It's supposed to be 25% THC content (in the trichs).... it could be a type of exaggeration like the height/flower time.... but with all the resin I see I would believe it..



As far as yield... I really have no clue! I can't eyeball wet nuggets. Dry nuggets I can... I can tell you that I estimate the one plant to fill up three or four 2.5ftx1.5ft drying screens!

I plan on not smoking any of this Tangerine Dream until it's at it's peak potency! So I will have a final weight for you guys for the first plant within 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 24, 2011)

Day 69 today.



I just FED the sativa in back with full strength nutes... I noticed quite a number of pistils have turned, but 65% are still bright bright white. They also seem very thin.. So I'm estimating 2-3 weeks left on the sativa in the back (putting it between 80-90 days at harvest)... I plan on letting it eat all of it's food today, then in 5 days when I water again I will _probably_ FLUSH it with a few gals of plain ph'd water with "botanicate: sweet [raw]" added 20mL/gal... it's basically Magnesium Sulfate...


The HYBRID one in front I FLUSHED again today! I used 3gal of h2o.... VERY thorough flush taking about a half hour to let all the excess salts get sucked up and flushed out.



The Hybrid pheno is looking very yellowed! Like its 5 days or so away. (5 days from now lands it at 74 days @ harvest) Removed a shit tonne of dead leaves today on both.

I'm going to go through some pics I took and see if I can post any


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 24, 2011)

Day 69.. again
Barneys Farm: Tangerine Dream



first..play..
[youtube]Rg3fVe1-Joo[/youtube]



enjoy.. and enjoy..




The sativa pheno in the back, that i've been saying is going to take a few more weeks... Nice clear shots













Here is some outside nug shots of the INDICA/hybrid pheno... the one that should be done within 5-7 days.. the one I just flushed today with 3 gal of h2o, first flush was last friday (5 days ago)

 I'm proud of myself on this one.




























Here is a trichome zoom in of the indica/hybrid pheno... I'm seeing them starting to milk up, maybe like 25%-40% remain clear?

Thoughts on harvest date/ripeness would be appreciated, again were on day 69 flower.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 24, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Day 69.. again
> Barneys Farm: Tangerine Dream
> 
> 
> ...


very nice Sr. Verde  this is my favorite picture


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 24, 2011)

Thanks 


And yeah the sativa picture!

You see that nugget inflating on the left side? It's still got a lot to fill out too!  it's like almost twice as frosty as the hybrid...

The sativa nuggets should be like frosted over and then some by the time I chop down... also getting some very bright oranges on the sativa pheno...



They are both really nice though.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 24, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> And yeah the sativa picture!
> ...


+rep great job  keep it up


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 24, 2011)

Oh and I get my dehumidifier tomorrow!

*now look at my avatar*


----------



## peaceloveandpaws (May 24, 2011)

Niiiiice


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 24, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Oh and I get my dehumidifier tomorrow!
> 
> *now look at my avatar*


yeah your avatar is funny as hell  hope your dehumidifier works well


----------



## harth234 (May 24, 2011)

Sr. Verde!!!! whats up man. its been a while, anyway im growing this summer again and im pumped to see all ur girls they look soooo good.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 24, 2011)

harth234 said:


> Sr. Verde!!!! whats up man. its been a while, anyway im growing this summer again and im pumped to see all ur girls they look soooo good.



Heyyyy harth hows it going! thats good to hear!


It's hard to wake up every day and not have something growing


----------



## bleedintears (May 24, 2011)

Hey man. I noticed you have about 7% amber going on there.
what you thinking lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 25, 2011)

bleedintears said:


> Hey man. I noticed you have about 7% amber going on there.
> what you thinking lol



I'm thinking my vision is rather poor then! 

few days then  we will see


----------



## harth234 (May 25, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Heyyyy harth hows it going! thats good to hear!
> 
> 
> It's hard to wake up every day and not have something growing


agreed. haha


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 25, 2011)

Just plugged in my dehumidifier! I can now breathe a sigh of relief!


It goes down to 30% RH (lower than I could get it to) ... which isn't bad at all! I can also adjust it to maintain whatever humidity I like (great for drying)


Well. I'm glad to say I got this thing. Moisture control isn't something I was thinking about but now next grow I will have perfect air moisture levels!


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 27, 2011)

Day 72 [bookmark]
78F.......32% RH 

So all my trichomes are turning MILKY white... on the first plant


Ill flush the second sativa pheno plant tomorrow, and continue with normal h2o for the first hybrid pheno.


Any day now until harvest on the first phenotype.



Also is it just me or does shit ALWAYS come up when your planning on harvesting or flushing? I swear!

Ill be posting lights off pictures TONIGHT and you guys can guess how much longer  as will I


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 27, 2011)

nice ill be watching for those pictures


----------



## bleedintears (May 27, 2011)

Can't wait


----------



## DinafemHazeAuto (May 27, 2011)

Nice job boss


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 28, 2011)

Day 72 lights off




































hi res cropped trich zooms






All the trichs on the calyxes are looking white to me... peaking in potency... nice round heads.. looking good

Now I wait a few more days for about 15% to go amber, and I chop.... I want a little amber to get a nice rounded out full body high.. I'm sure the other sativa will be heady enough..

Any guesses on a chop date? I'm going to say 3 more full days of light, as a fun not thought out guess... that lands it on day 75 for chop.


I water tomorrow, and need to flush the sativa in back, real quick! It's making some fast progress  i don't want to flush too late.
Probably going to run like 3 gal of clean water through it... let it sit for 10 min after the first gallon..


----------



## upthearsenal (May 28, 2011)

Daymn looks good man! I like to chop my sativas when they have only 20% or so white hairs left, so in my opinion you're getting suuuper close


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 28, 2011)

i'm a late chopper then  i like mine to get real ripe and receded... just waiting for that glint of amber!


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 28, 2011)

Day 73

They continue to look better and better


Just flushed the sativa with 3 gal h2o.... and watered the other [hybrid pheno] one with 2 gal h2o.... i figure another rinse cant hurt..


On the very developed hybrid, most of the leaves on the colas have fallen off or yellowed.... Really lets the whole cola get some more light... gotta dig that flushing they are on day 8 of plain water I think. I hope in the next few days all the green in the leaves gets used up and I don't have to trim so much 


The sativa is looking AMAZING!!!! Solid as a rock calyxes covered in trichomes.. like bathed in trichs.


I think the dehumidifer is working OK, humidity hovers around 41 with everything closed up... I'm airing everything else out now to get it down to 30% or so.. The plants seem to be pumping out more resin with the addition of the dehumidifier, or perhaps that is just the late effects of the flowering cycle!





Photos that I took today will be up tonight


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 28, 2011)

nice sounds like everything going great for you  ill be watching for the pictures


----------



## ibitegirls (May 28, 2011)

props, nice job!!


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 28, 2011)

Day 73 Barneys Farm Tangerine Dream



Wide angle lens



















nuggggz


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 28, 2011)

amazing grow Sr. Verde when are you planning on chopping that bitch down LOL


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 29, 2011)

Clean pics bro! Nothing but fat heads in there huh lol.


----------



## peaceloveandpaws (May 29, 2011)

You have some patience Sr! Agh, the last few days are always pretty hard for me. Lookin forward to some Harv pics!


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 30, 2011)

peaceloveandpaws said:


> You have some patience Sr! Agh, the last few days are always pretty hard for me. Lookin forward to some Harv pics!


 I know what you mean, it's tough... worth it though! I'm just letting them chill out & maintaining temps and humidity... I don't have to worry about feeding any more, just plucking off the yellowed leaves 

I bought some like metal rack things that I can stack on top of one another... each wire is about an inch apart... I hope the nuggets don't fall through 

I can't find any small scale drying racks or whatever... just the big ass ones you hang.. not trying to hang a bunch of weed around the house 






Ganja Geek said:


> Clean pics bro! Nothing but fat heads in there huh lol.



Thanks man!

Pretty much just fat heads and small stems  ....... I wonder what the colas would have been like if I didn't have to top @ day 16 flower! Oh well at least I got some reallllly good head stash! And thank god it's sensi and not seeded!



cannabis420420 said:


> amazing grow Sr. Verde when are you planning on chopping that bitch down LOL



Not sure... At this point I will be just checking it every day to see when some trichs start turning amber, then I will take it around 15-20% amber.... maybe more..... I want this nug to be some FULL body/mind shit... This hybrid pheno.... The sativa should be plenty heady and I really like the 'medication' effect of some fine cannabis. Helps soothe muscles and back pains if you let some more THC degrade to CBN/CBD


----------



## DesertSativa (May 31, 2011)

Looks good. I got the cool tube in the mail and I think it is too wide for your tent. I didn't measure it but it is the same as my other one, so my guess is it is too wide. No I have to look into getting a ballast to get it up and going!


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 31, 2011)

DesertSativa said:


> Looks good. I got the cool tube in the mail and I think it is too wide for your tent. I didn't measure it but it is the same as my other one, so my guess is it is too wide. No I have to look into getting a ballast to get it up and going!



Darn! I think I need to get a 3x3x6 before I plug in the cool tube and 400w LOL... this other person on here has a 400w cool tube in a 2x2x5 ! I have no idea how though 






Day 76 today [bookmark]


The hybrid pheno up front still has opaque trichome heads.... not seeing ANY amber on the calyxes yet at alllll... Crazy long flower!

I really have no idea when it will be done, could be a few days could be another week! Just gotta wait for that amber...

On another note, a lot of the pistils are receeding back into the bud, so it's chugging along the trichomes are just slow to turn I guess..


The sativa in back is turning pistils now, probably at 50% turned 50% new...... at day 76 flower! WOW! 


Glad I have some time with this one, shit I could take it to day 90 if I wanted... I have enough weed and time to see what happens


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 1, 2011)

After Day 76 lights off.

































Zoom Crops.... i'm seeing pretty much 80~% opaque
http://i53.tinypic.com/25zlbex.jpg


----------



## DesertSativa (Jun 1, 2011)

Damn, looks great. How many plants do you have in there?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 1, 2011)

Two plants in there..... seems to work well


----------



## 420God (Jun 1, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Two plants in there..... seems to work well


 Filled that tent right up! Looking real good there Sr.Verde!


----------



## DesertSativa (Jun 1, 2011)

What size pots are they in? Sorry if this info is buried in the thread somewhere.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 1, 2011)

DesertSativa said:


> What size pots are they in? Sorry if this info is buried in the thread somewhere.



3.5 gals... it probably is but don't worry 

I think the 3.5 gal is a good pot size for the tent, I just have to flower way earlier and hope they don't get too big again 

I like only watering once every 5 days.... Before I was watering every day or every other day in some really small pots it sucked!


I started out with 4 plants in there  I quickly found out that wasn't all too much fun.


----------



## upthearsenal (Jun 1, 2011)

Those leafs are yellowing out real nice, lookin' good Verde.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 2, 2011)

Sweet

so I added longer ducting to my exhaust... and vented up toward the ceiling away from the tent and the temp dropped a FEW degrees. 


It was running in the low low 80's during the day... I like it at 78.... right now its at 75.5F 

very nice, I can run the AC a little less and cool the air more efficiently.


I think the exhaust air was being semi-recycled from the celing fan... now the exhaust air is being pushed around the room a little more, and higher up away from the intake vents! 


still haven't chopped shit! I feel like they are on the verge of ambering as they are receding and fluffing up a little bit every day.

Comparing today to last week it's going to be worth the wait. They are still doing a lot of work.

I'm pulling off like hundreds of tiny yellowing fan leaves... letting them yelllow out until they practically fall off the stalk... sucking up alll those nutes into my buds for energy


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 3, 2011)

Day 78 after lights off

Still cruisin... 





































Crop zooms...
Check out the trichomes





clear trichome focus... I want a macro lens  I'm using stock for my macro shots!






I feel like I see one in every so many amber.. like if you look all over you find one or two.

These bitches sure are taking their [literally] sweet time


----------



## seamore green (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey thanks for posting that link in the other thread a while back. I have been following, just keep waiting for that harvest/yield/smoke report! still growing, holy smokes! Looks amazing I gotta say. Might place my order of them since the june promo is quite awesome to say the least


----------



## peaceloveandpaws (Jun 3, 2011)

Man verde. I am jealous of your patience. Lol lookin real good. Gunna be quite the harvest, if you ever cut em down!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 3, 2011)

If I ever cut them down  right

I've said it before.. ill say it again... "any day now" lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 4, 2011)

Day 80


Trichomes look the same to me 

Getting a little redic now... the one in back still has a ways to go.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Day 80
> 
> 
> Trichomes look the same to me
> ...


rep for your amazing grow  that is some amazing sativa plants


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you kindly for the words 

I hope the end product reflects the grow so far






The really sativa pheno is like SO tangerine it's redic.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 4, 2011)

Day 80 lights off


I included some photos of the sativa pheno in back




Hybrid pheno







Two plants... hybrid pheno in front, sativa pheno in back..
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1633672d1307245709-2x2x5-gl60-tent-250w-hortilux-day-80-5-.jpg


Sativa pheno... notice the RESIN! jeeze! The sativa pheno farrrr out performs the hybrid pheno. I am truly excited for THOSE nuggets!











Just fucking covered..  i wish I could have cloned it and grow 15 more... but alas.. & also the sativa pheno best represents that tangerine smell, it's incredible





Now here is a slight zoom on the trichomes of the HYBRID pheno... should be sometime this week for chop  i hope












Sativa Pheno


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 5, 2011)

SO 

I hopped on the June Attitude special....

this is what i picked up... paid for the reserva privada headband feminized 6 pack.. & got some wicked good freebies (thanks timeismoney for the heads up)

Reserva Privada Sour Kush AKA Headband Feminized
FREE DNA Genetics Connie Chung Feminized
FREE DNA Genetics Sour Cream Feminized
FREE 2 x DNA Genetics Hash Plant Haze Reg
FREE Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese Feminized
FREE Dinafem Seeds Original Amnesia Feminized
FREE G13 Labs Pineapple Express Feminized
FREE T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE 2 x T H Seeds S.A.G.E. Reg
FREE UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
FREE UFO#2 G13 Labs Skunk #1 Feminized




I'm reallly interested in the Confidental Cheese, Pineapple Express, Burmese Kush, White Widow, and Skunk....



suhweeeet


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> SO
> 
> I hopped on the June Attitude special....
> 
> ...


thats a lot of free seeds what a find lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 7, 2011)

Day 83 [bookmark]


Still waiting *taps foot*


----------



## bleedintears (Jun 8, 2011)

they will be done soon

we hope....


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 9, 2011)

I think I see amber

Idk going to get a microscope tomorrow...


I'm NOT chopping early


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> I think I see amber
> 
> Idk going to get a microscope tomorrow...
> 
> ...


patience is the key  can't wait to see your harvest


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 9, 2011)

Day 85 [bookmark]



getting a little ridiculous now....  the sativa is def. going past 100. 

anyone ever have a 100 day flowering plant _indoors??_


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Day 85 [bookmark]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all plants are different  some take a little bit more time than others


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 9, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> all plants are different  some take a little bit more time than others


So you've had a 100 day flower?


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> So you've had a 100 day flower?


can't say i have buddy but never grew sativa be 4  i herd sativa plants take a little but longer  but well worth the wait


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes they are 


I just got a litle 60-100x microscope at radio shack today... plucking a calyx and checking it out tomorrow.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks tight I'm excited for you!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 10, 2011)

Ganja geek, your running TD right? Where are yours at as far as development and flowering days?


----------



## upthearsenal (Jun 10, 2011)

Yo Verde, have you nicked any little nugs to sample? I always like to snag a bowl or two, dry it out and just get a different perspective of my nugs are gonna come out.

Either way, it looks like you're winning the waiting game


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 10, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> Yo Verde, have you nicked any little nugs to sample? I always like to snag a bowl or two, dry it out and just get a different perspective of my nugs are gonna come out.
> 
> Either way, it looks like you're winning the waiting game


I had one from day 66 and that was dannnnnnk. Its 20 days later so it should be better now 

Other than that, no.. I'm trying to keep the stress minimal..


----------



## upthearsenal (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah, definitely, I always feel little guilty when I snip a lower branch too soon, but I just tell the girl, "there's more of that to come" 

Looking forward to your next set of pics!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 10, 2011)

Just checking out the calyx trichomes of the hybrid pheno with a 60x-100x microscope and I'm estimating the following on day 86 flower:


5% amber
65% cloudy
30% milky


----------



## peaceloveandpaws (Jun 10, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Just checking out the calyx trichomes of the hybrid pheno with a 60x-100x microscope and I'm estimating the following on day 86 flower:
> 
> 
> 5% amber
> ...


Sounds about perfect to me! Excited to see those pics!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 10, 2011)

Barneys Farm: Tangerine Dream Feminized
Day 86 Flower

Group:











Hybrid Pheno:











Sativa Pheno: (DAYYYUUUM)




















sativa lower nuggets frosty as fuckkk


----------



## mrmaddu (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey when i grow up i wanna be just like you. Those are beautiful..What is your guesstimation on harvest you waiting till you have half amber or what are you thinking?


----------



## mrmaddu (Jun 11, 2011)

I would have cut them by now.....I am weak like that


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 11, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Ganja geek, your running TD right? Where are yours at as far as development and flowering days?


 No and with stretch like that I don't think I'm going too Lol! I'll stick with my Super Lemon Haze! Looks bomb though, I can't wait till the smoke report. Tangerine smoke sounds incredibly delicious!


----------



## peaceloveandpaws (Jun 13, 2011)

Chop em down already!! Ha, it's killing me and it ain't even my crop!!! Doo iitt! On the real tho - said it before and I'll say it again, you have patience like no other verde. Good job on the grow!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 14, 2011)

peaceloveandpaws said:


> Chop em down already!! Ha, it's killing me and it ain't even my crop!!! Doo iitt! On the real tho - said it before and I'll say it again, you have patience like no other verde. Good job on the grow!



It's pretty much gone from a personal grow to an experiment 

I want to see what happens when I just let them keep going.


Going for the king primo headstash here folks  


Day 90 begins this morning 

The hybrid will realisticly go to like 95-97 days... the sativa... 110-115

my guess for the day





.


.




Just going to let the resin oooooze from the calyxes


Let the trichome stalks get nice and fat, and let the heads get nice and plump... then once a few of them amber SNIP SNIP 6-7 day dry 6 week cure....... then.... only then... will I test it 

How long this takes, we will find out...


----------



## inbudwetrust (Jun 14, 2011)

I cut mine at 80 days, it is freaking ridicules. I had both phenos like you. Dude your THC is going to begin to degrade. I know its just an experiment, but believe me. When Barneys does their test runs, they let some go for 100 days, they let some go longer and they test throughout to see the peak potency of the strains. If they wanted them to go to 110 days or something like you are doing, it would say it on the seed package. If I grow lettuce and I let it go too long it flowers and becomes bitter. Plants are plants. I am a certified Organic Gardner. I really think your going to lose the heady high of your dope as well as the potent body high. Mine TD is fucking spectacular, best bud I have ever tasted. LONG LOng high, body and head. I smoke a bowl in the morning and am still flying way past noon.


----------



## DesertSativa (Jun 14, 2011)

I want to try this shit so I say chop it down!!!


----------



## 671mmj (Jun 14, 2011)

inbudwetrust said:


> I cut mine at 80 days, it is freaking ridicules. I had both phenos like you. Dude your THC is going to begin to degrade. I know its just an experiment, but believe me. When Barneys does their test runs, they let some go for 100 days, they let some go longer and they test throughout to see the peak potency of the strains. If they wanted them to go to 110 days or something like you are doing, it would say it on the seed package. If I grow lettuce and I let it go too long it flowers and becomes bitter. Plants are plants. I am a certified Organic Gardner. I really think your going to lose the heady high of your dope as well as the potent body high. Mine TD is fucking spectacular, best bud I have ever tasted. LONG LOng high, body and head. I smoke a bowl in the morning and am still flying way past noon.


True true. I cut btwn day 65-70 and the head/body high was potent and long lasting over 4hrs for some daily tokers i shared with and about 6hrs for me.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 15, 2011)

I feel you guys, but I'm watching those glands

and the trichome heads could be fatter! I swear! They're developing nice though





Just a few more days  I plan on letting it go til like 95ish before I cut it.


I'm not going to let it rot on the stem 


I'll post photos tomorrow and you guys tell me what you think.


----------



## dr.kfed (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey Verde,
Don't listen to the guys that say chop early. There's too much speculative disinformation on these forums that isn't based on reason or science. Proper harvest timing is key. Check out kindreviews (dot) com to see how critical it is. They basically review and grade the medical strains available from dispensaries in Colorado. If you read through a lot of their reviews you will see that the top rated strains (they give each one a grade from A to C) usually have a decent proportion of amber trichomes (the reviewers are usually looking for 10-15% ambers to indicate a properly timed harvest). All their samples are also measured by a laboratory for a complete cannabinoid profile.

Additional harvest timing information comes from this scientific paper titled "Assessment of Cannabinoids Content in Micropropagated Plants of Cannabis sativa and Their Comparison with Conventionally Propagated Plants and Mother Plant during Developmental Stages of Growth". It is by a group at the University of Mississipi, the only government approved cannabis research facility in the US. I have graphed some of their results which are attached. 

The basic summary of their findings is that "&#916;9-THC increased with plant growth, reached the highest level. . . . . .followed by a plateau for about two weeks (optimum harvest time for highest THC content) before the plants started showing a decline in &#916;9-THC content which is considered the onset of senescence of the plants."

So the way that I understand it is that *THC will peak at a certain level, and then you have basically a 2-week harvest window*. After that THC does start to degrade, but even then it is pretty slow to degrade losing only a couple percentage points over the course of the next couple of weeks. So it doesn't degrade as fast as people seem to think. The strain used in the above study was a Mexican strain and obviously there will be differences between strains as far as days to peak-potency but I think the general trend should hold true across most strains.

Just my 2 pennies, the info is there, take it for what its worth. Just trying to help by providing some facts based on science and actual measurements.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 15, 2011)

dr.kfed said:


> Hey Verde,
> Don't listen to the guys that say chop early. There's too much speculative disinformation on these forums that isn't based on reason or science. Proper harvest timing is key. Check out kindreviews (dot) com to see how critical it is. They basically review and grade the medical strains available from dispensaries in Colorado. If you read through a lot of their reviews you will see that the top rated strains (they give each one a grade from A to C) usually have a decent proportion of amber trichomes (the reviewers are usually looking for 10-15% ambers to indicate a properly timed harvest). All their samples are also measured by a laboratory for a complete cannabinoid profile.
> 
> Additional harvest timing information comes from this scientific paper titled "Assessment of Cannabinoids Content in Micropropagated Plants of Cannabis sativa and Their Comparison with Conventionally Propagated Plants and Mother Plant during Developmental Stages of Growth". It is by a group at the University of Mississipi, the only government approved cannabis research facility in the US. I have graphed some of their results which are attached.
> ...



Hey bud! Thanks for contributing to the conversation!

Yes, this is pretty much the information I've been following. From what I've learned, trichomes grow skinny and long and clear, then develop some heads, eventually increase in size.... then turn milky white over time.... milky white trichomes with very large glandular heads means the plant and trichome is peaking in THC.

Once it begins to turn amber, it means the compounds inside the trichomes are degrading into CBD/CBN (other useful, though not as potent cannabinoids).

Therefore, according to that information, you should cut your plant down with 10-15% amber trichomes like you said, as this indicates that the plant HAS peaked in psychoactive compounds, and the plant is _beginning_ to degrade those STRONG compounds into not-so-strong compounds.




The trouble is that the trichomes don't seem to be changing to amber, though we are 90 days in.


So again, I'm probably going to let them run up to day 95 or so before I chop... IF nothing goes amber by then!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 15, 2011)

Great news... checking my microscope.. seeing like 3% amber.... the cloudy tirchomes have some rather LARGE heads on them.... 5-7 days seems like it might actually be the right time.

The colas keep on puffing out 


looking better and smelling better each day.... I....musst......waiiiiit!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 15, 2011)

Day 91 Flower (5 days or so left for the hybrid pheno)






































CFL's doing work


----------



## juman (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow nice looking, 250 watts of goodness and patience is definitely worth it for that quality bud.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 16, 2011)

Chopping hybrid pheno after day 95..... earlyy in the morning.


We will let the sativa stretch out, and see where it is in another week.

Watering tomorrow morning


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 17, 2011)

Day 93 flower.... what do you think guys does this look like it's about finished quality??  



snipped a small nugget, one of the poorer popcorn nugs.. want to let the good nugs go the last 2 days.


here is the photo FRESH off the stem after I trimmed it up a bit... so it should shrink down quite a bit and look more frosty...













I just watered the hybrid for the last time.. :'( awhhhh.... kind of sad. It's so pretty.




Let me tell you guys though! The sativa pheno is OUT OF THIS WORLD! It's insane how much more covered it is... looks like something out of high times.... still has a lot of white pistils though... the trichomes on the sativa are maturing a little easier I think... looking very white... but the pistils are still not receding so much.

Come monday, the Sativa pheno will have 2x as much space to stretch out to finish... Should be nice for it. NO idea how much longer the sativa pheno has but it's def. at least 2 weeks I think. Works out for me I have some things going on after I finish drying my shit... So I won't be paying much attention to the sativa besides watering with plain water every 4-5 days... checking on it every few days.. & burping my hybrid pheno 4-5 times a day in some mason jars..


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 18, 2011)

day 94 tangerine dream

last day of light for the hybrid





::


Sativaa







group
















































Fuck this strains stems  ! follow one from the bottom to the top!
















































so.... what do you guys think?


The hybrid is looking real good. Really ripened out in the last week, like one last fattening.


----------



## kriznarf (Jun 18, 2011)

Just curious, Verde, how tall are these plants? And how deep are those buckets? I keep thinking about this strain myself, but I want to be sure I have the space. Awesome grow, by the way. Can't wait to see the harvest report. Your journal convinced a friend of mine to go with a 250. Well done.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 18, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Just curious, Verde, how tall are these plants? And how deep are those buckets? I keep thinking about this strain myself, but I want to be sure I have the space. Awesome grow, by the way. Can't wait to see the harvest report. Your journal convinced a friend of mine to go with a 250. Well done.



Thanks dude 

Good to hear i influenced a fellow horticulturalist... i couldn't find much info or REAL continuously updated journals on a 250w tent setup so I had to make one..  plus I'd forget days and loose pictures... better to have them on here..



the pots / buckets are 3.5 gal.... the strain takes forever unless you want a 90+ day strain for it to become realllly finished... i'll tell you in a couple months after a 6 week cure if it's worth the grow 



as far as the height, if you look on the pole on the right, it's marked..... about the hood level is 3 ft.....



of course this measurement is from the soil up.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 20, 2011)

Technically day 96 for the sativa.... as it's now past midnight.


Yesterday I chopped the hybrid... trimmed it & all... it's been a lonnnnnng day folks.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 20, 2011)

hybrid chop after 94 days of flower


























charlie brown christmas tree


----------



## mrmaddu (Jun 20, 2011)

Thats amazing...what yeild did you end up with? wet weight? what nutes you running? thats terrific looking and i am sure its tastey. Mad props so stilll cant rep.


----------



## peaceloveandpaws (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice! Good job verde! Congrats on the harvest. Bet that sativa is going to love the extra breathing room! Look forward to the smoke report....in 6 weeks ha


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 22, 2011)

These photos are from Day 97 lights off

sativa pheno 

calyxes still small... pistils still turning...


ive been soooo busy today (day 9 i just fixed up the canopy a little and tied some big colas up that were leaning


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 22, 2011)

hybrid pheno... drying


----------



## mrmaddu (Jun 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## DesertSativa (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## upthearsenal (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks super good Verde! wish I lived near you so I could trade you some HB nugs for some T.dream lol...


----------



## peaceloveandpaws (Jun 24, 2011)

Shit is going to be chronic!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 24, 2011)

peaceloveandpaws said:


> Shit is going to be chronic!



Thx dude... day 6 of drying now... I've had them in jars, open mostly except for an hour here and an hour there with the lids closed..

going to start doing 4 hour seals 1.5 hours air starting like tomorrow... some serious curing... keeping the humidity around 45%


----------



## GreenGreenJoy (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice grow man! Thinking of starting a TD grow myself and the info I got in your journal has been very helpful, so thanks ;]
Can't wait for your dry yield results and smoke report
Peace


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 27, 2011)

bigdog8888 said:


> nice grow man, earlier u said it was smelling very planty, did that level off towards the end or did it get worse


once dried crumbly no cure it smells verry dank

now that I have it in jars the plant smell is back, but the good smell is faint and coming through.


just curing a few weeks should bring the smell back




Thanks for dropping your first post in my jounrnal! stick around... subscribe to various threads..etc


----------



## donny.1grow (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice grow mate, especially after what u has to do to them. What was your final weight on the sativa/indica TD?


----------



## JJ Cam (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome results Sr. Verde. I am flowering on day 30 with TD, and I'm also curious about your final cured yield. It would give me an idea on my expected yield since I have two TD of similar size.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 30, 2011)

Vaping a volcano bag of 5 day cured nugget. 

Very heady but totally connects to the body sensations. The sun just feels good on your skin, and everything is very euphoric... *dreamy* if I would go so far as to say...

I usually toke like 3 volcano bags of the 260 an oz stuff, and get where I need to go... After 1 volcano bag of this home grow medication i'm put in my place for sure.


I can't wait to see how it gets stronger. i'm just going to start opening the jars once a day I think.

I may have dried it out a bit too much in cure... for fear of mold, i haven't been around and have been leaving the lid off for multiple long instances... i feel like the first week I should open 2-3 times a day but I think it's already prettyyyy dry. I hate to admit it but it's somewhat crumbly... oh well works for my vape either way  


Oh well, maybe I will harvest that sativa soon.. the trichs are starting to milk up, and the calyxes are starting to get ripe... I've got some things to do for the next week-2 so I'm not in any rush to trim and dry.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 1, 2011)

Day 107 sativa flower photos...yeah..107 

I should be chopping this sometime next week.

After I chop I'm contemplating starting my headband... but honestly it's SO fucking hot... I might delay for another month and a half to let it cool down.













cloudy







I filled like 5 quart jars full of 1 week cured tangerine dream from the first plant I chopped down.


it's super heady stuff, lasts quite a while too. I have a high tolerance, a high lasts me 45 mins usually this stuff lasted almost 2 hours of euphoric head buzzing. Great stuff.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 2, 2011)

looks amazing Sr. Verde  keep it up


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 2, 2011)

this was the yield from the first one.. after a 1 week cure

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/370709-post-sack-you-just-got-36.html#post5913441

it's a link


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 3, 2011)

Excellent job bud! How's the taste?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 3, 2011)

The taste is like nothing I've ever had before. Smells like a tangerine creamsicle infused with ganja off the vape..

The complex smells are still coming out, were a few days past week 1 in jars.

Ill weigh it after a 3 week cure for yield report.

Chopping the sativa this week.


----------



## peaceloveandpaws (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice man! Those buds look great, and your describing the taste makes me jealous. Nothing better than your own home grown! Keep it up!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 4, 2011)

peaceloveandpaws said:


> Nice man! Those buds look great, and your describing the taste makes me jealous. Nothing better than your own home grown! Keep it up!


Don't be jealous of the flower time though! 


The high is nearly as impressive as the smell. VERY long lasting, very strong.


I woke up yesterday, and put a 2 times used volcano bowl and filled a bag.. I never filled another and I was to toasted for an hour... and ill do like 35-40 dabs a day some days... high tolerance


----------



## MrYellow (Jul 8, 2011)

Verde, my man. My first post here at RIU is to tell you that I just read all 43 pages - Very inspirational! Mrs Yellow and I are looking at the same set-up.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks its a good setup. I'm posting tangerine dream hash oil later on


----------



## donny.1grow (Jul 9, 2011)

cant wait to see your yield verde. I have got 5 Tangerines starting week 9 of flower and they dont seem to be doing much at all, and they have had a stressfree grow with no real nute deficiencies. Do you think they still have a chance of suprising me?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 9, 2011)

donny.1grow said:


> cant wait to see your yield verde. I have got 5 Tangerines starting week 9 of flower and they dont seem to be doing much at all, and they have had a stressfree grow with no real nute deficiencies. Do you think they still have a chance of suprising me?


It's stronnnnnnng. Way stronger than it looks probably. The Tangerine fattens up quite a bit towards the end if your hoping for more weight.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 9, 2011)

Heres the hash oil... from trim and cure jar shake..













It's super duper strong, super heady. The best oil i've ever made... & I've probably have run over a pound to BHO by now.

It tastes like citrus and oranges all up in your sinuses... even 5 minutes after a few dabs.


----------



## peaceloveandpaws (Jul 9, 2011)

NICE! That oil is what's up! I hardly even find myself smoking herbs these days with all the concentrates that are available. How long did it take you to master BHO? I've got a friend who wants to blast all my trim.....just not sure if I completely trust his process...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 10, 2011)

peaceloveandpaws said:


> NICE! That oil is what's up! I hardly even find myself smoking herbs these days with all the concentrates that are available. How long did it take you to master BHO? I've got a friend who wants to blast all my trim.....just not sure if I completely trust his process...



I've probably done about 15 separate runs... at least....


I'd say I started 'getting it down' around the 2nd or 3rd..... I started getting real good yields around the 5th run

It's important you get some good materials, like a good...flat pyrex pan.... a good pan to put that pan inside of.... a good oven mitt/glove to keep your hand from freezing... and most importantly a good tube/screen... I found a good one online for around $50 I can send you a link. i'm really glad I bought it, makes it wayyyy simple and way less ghetto of a process.

If you don't trust his process, then do your own process.

You don't want to be smoking fucked up BHO.... yuck.

I can seriously tell the differences between a GOOD purge, and an OK one... the OK one is stuffy, makes you cough... the GOOD purge is smooth like silk through your throat and leaves VERY little irritation!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 11, 2011)

Day 117 for the sativa pheno today..... Got some buddies coming by to help me cut her down...


I probably could have cut it a week ago, but I was too lazy.

Expect pics, but not any time soon. You guys know how trimming is.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 12, 2011)

That oil looks incredibly delicious! Happy harvest and congrats on a job well done.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 12, 2011)

Harvest is over..... my oh my was that a frosty plant. Pics when i get the chance - i got shit to do today


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 16, 2011)

Took the sativa pheno type down at day 117. Was pretty much ripe around day 110 though.



I'll embed my favorites in an additional post... for now Im lazy & headed to the movies 












I've got more high res zooms... later on 

currently they are in jars, curing..


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 17, 2011)

High resolution ahead.... Hold Control & press + / - to adjust accordingly if you have a small monitor






just how i fucking LOVE it... sativa slut all ambered out


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 17, 2011)

very nice frosty nugzzzz looks mighty chronic  i am sure the trimming's will make some killer hash


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 17, 2011)

hell yeah... i've got 5 plates full of frosty trim... going to run some more hash oil when I run out of what I have...


Idk how long would it take you to dab a half oz of hash oil   could be a little while....



My hybrid pheno is in 4 jars right now.... 3 weeks of cure......

the sativa pheno is in liike 8 jars now, and on day 2 cure....

life is good


----------



## Sativus (Jul 17, 2011)

Very nice! I love that the one bud shot looks like a marijuana leaf.
Congrats on a great grow!


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 17, 2011)

it would definitely take me awhile to go through half an oz of hash oil  well looks like you are set for awhile great job Sr. Verde


----------



## wbd (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks great!

Do you anticipate being able to report your yield at some point? Inquiring 250W users wants to know!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 20, 2011)

wbd said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Do you anticipate being able to report your yield at some point? Inquiring 250W users wants to know!


ive taken about a half ounce out but this is about alllll of it curing... both plants








they are quart jars


----------



## peaceloveandpaws (Jul 20, 2011)

Id guess around 5-6 ozs?? props man. I can smell it from here...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 20, 2011)

peaceloveandpaws said:


> Id guess around 5-6 ozs?? props man. I can smell it from here...


yeah about that if not more.. each jar is like 24g.. i thought like 5 oz from the sativa plant alone

the sativa pheno definitly produced 2x if not more than the hybrid pheno... i think it was loving on the extra sunlight it got when I cut down the hybrid at day 96


----------



## wbd (Jul 20, 2011)

So you're looking at 10-12oz there from 2 plants, is that right? I'm just guessing from counting the jars...

If that is right, that is insane yield.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 20, 2011)

Well the sativas nuggets will continue to shrink for the next 3 or 4 weeks of curing....


----------



## OGPanda (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice grow from start to finish.... Whats next?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 23, 2011)

OGPanda said:


> Nice grow from start to finish.... Whats next?


A few pages back (40 post pages) I posted all the seeds I bought


first some reserva privada headband...

then some confidental cheese, and white widow..

then I don't know 


I won't start again for another month or two. It's too damn hot, I run the AC enough as it is.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 2, 2011)

link me!


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 2, 2011)

Awesome finish man! Swing by my journal and let me know what you think - my TD is at day 69 of flower today... wondering when to prepare to begin flushing... Thanks!! 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/418227-barneys-farm-tangerine-dream-waterfarm-42.html


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Sep 7, 2011)

amazing looking verde!! those turned out amazing and dayum 117 days... cant even imagine how much bigger i woulda got outa my sativa bitch. sadly had to hash oil the whole plant... was absolutely amazing oil though. tangerine punch to the face for sure. starting a new journal now since im having trouble sleeeping. will put a link in my sig. 
running purple erkle x gdp and kryptonite-green crack x gdp. and possibly getting some og clones
peace!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 7, 2011)

yeahhhh boyehh... i got 8 jars left all past 6 weeks cure... 

im running 2-3 jars into oil also, though it's greatttt in the volcano


----------



## greenops (Sep 16, 2011)

Ohhh man, it took me about 3 hours to read your journal... I know i'm late but congratz man! Very impressive for a 250w grow. 

I also have a 250w set up. I got 3 Barney's Amnesia Lemons and 1 Tangerine Dream vegging right now. 
I'm not sure if I can scrog 2 of the Amnesia Lemons and one Tangerine Dream together, as the TD might stretch much more... and would take up all the space on that screen. 

You said you switched them when they were 10inches, but for how long did u veg them?
Also, you got rid of that sativa pheno that didnt want to flower... When can I tell if my TD is that pheno or not?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 16, 2011)

Ill come back and answer your questions Monday, I'm on my way out the door for the weekend..

Only vegged a few weeks, expect four or 5x stretch..

You can read your leaves, and plant structure to try to determine the pheno... if you know what indica grows like and know what sativa grows like you'll be better off


----------



## greenops (Sep 17, 2011)

ok man have a good one. 
I dont know how much you can tell from a week old Tangerine Dream, but compared to the Amnesia Lemons (had a 5 days head start), the leaves of the TD are much smaller..


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 18, 2011)

greenops said:


> Ohhh man, it took me about 3 hours to read your journal... I know i'm late but congratz man! Very impressive for a 250w grow.
> 
> I also have a 250w set up. I got 3 Barney's Amnesia Lemons and 1 Tangerine Dream vegging right now.
> I'm not sure if I can scrog 2 of the Amnesia Lemons and one Tangerine Dream together, as the TD might stretch much more... and would take up all the space on that screen.
> ...


OK I'm back 

thanks for reading so long, I was hoping people would be able to find this start to finish, as I didn't have access to such journals..

if your running 3 plants, under a 250w, you might be in a little trouble.... I could hardly fit 2 fully mature tangerines in 3.5 gal pots.. no SCROG though

If you want to keep all 3 I would probably reccomend flowering really early into veg... If I was going to grow tangerine dream again, I would flower around 4-6 INCHES. Seriously.

Usually with SCROG you want to have individual strains on the screen, under a light.... so that if one plant stretches more than the other, it doesn't detriment the other smaller plants that could use the light a little closer.

But to each his own 

I don't remember how long i vegged, like 2-3 weeks probably.


I got rid of the sativa pheno because it was stretching like nuts, way more than the others... and I didn't want to keep raising the light for one plant.


Honestly the only way to tell will be when you flip to flower... if it takes like 20 + days to show pistils, then you probably have the highly sativa pheno... but maybe not! If you post pics of it, I might be able to tell give you an idea of the genetics..


----------



## greenops (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for getting back at me... 

Ok so here some pictures of a my tangerine dream, vegging for 9 days now. 
In that 2nd picture the TD is next to an Amnesia Lemon, 14 days old. 5 days difference due to the TDs slow start. 
In comparison, the Amnesia Lemon has some big ass leaves, and quite thick stems for this stage. But in height, from first node to the top, they both are about the same height, 2.5inches.
I find the TDs spacing between the nodes are pretty close as well. And at this point, I find that the TD appears healthier and more solid than the Amnesia Lemons. (The leaves on the Amnesia Lemons are wavy, curling down)

So is this pheno familiar to you?

EDIT: I dont know where the unhappy face at top comes from


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 19, 2011)

still very early, but doesn't look like crazy sativa or anything... looks like my really strong growing, frosty plant that took 110 days.... more sativa dominant, but not the sativa pheno that seemed to lack any type of indica genetics..

Your better off with the TD being smaller than the amnesia... you could keep the TD at half the amnesia's height when you flower, then your screen might be more manageable...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks like I vegged up to a month.. now that im checking my photos... but I did top them, and let the tops thrive before I flowered..


heres a pic from day 25





\

I kept the two in the front, I tossed the two in the back..... The back left was the HIGHLY sativa pheno, and stretched even moreso than the others.... the back right is the retarded pheno, which wasn't doing so good....

the front left is the indica pheno, which finished at 96 days flower... had a good hashy smell, but not as FRUITY or POWERFUL as the front right..... The front right was the strongest, frostiest, most resilient and steadily growing plant of them all... The front right took 117 days for me, but could have been chopped around 110.


I hope that helps, I think you may need another week or two of fan leaves before you can start judging the genetics... watch the stem structure, and node spacing rather than the leaves..


----------



## greenops (Sep 30, 2011)

Ok here she is now... 23 days old (3rd from left). The other plants (Amnesia Lemons) are 5 days ahead. 
At 6 inches shes short, internodes very tight. But the side branches have yet to develop. 
She appears healthier than the ALs. 

Are u familiar with this pheno? Any idea regarding flowering time and stretch? lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 30, 2011)

looks nice and short and stout to me.... id keep it in that smaller pot... good call.

i cant reallllly tell unless you get some pics of the nodes/branching and tell me how many days it takes to show flowers....... the leaves are pretty tricky to guess on but if I had to I would say yours is looking a little sativa more than indica?


----------



## jdro (Dec 23, 2011)

It was fun catching up on this. I like finding grows at the end. Lets see some pics of the buds curing. I just grabbed a tangerine dream bean off my buddy. Gonna pop it tomorrow.


----------



## badguy456 (Dec 23, 2011)

i have have a sativa pheno of TD she looks 100% sativa going right now she is in week 11 right now still stretching and sprouting fresh pistols but she is filling in and starting to mature trichs are mostly cloudy about 30% are still clear i will pull at 20-30% amber. In early flower she smelled like tangerines and mango but now she smells like tangerines and 20 other things i cant identify lol.
i took two clones off of her to see how she performed when 12/12 from start and she is a monster 1 clone is 18 inches tall one cola the whole plant and the other clone is 2feet and 90% of the whole plant is 1 main cola i have mine under a 400 watt mh and a 150w hps no co2 100% coco using technafloras recipe for success


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 23, 2011)

jdro said:


> It was fun catching up on this. I like finding grows at the end. Lets see some pics of the buds curing. I just grabbed a tangerine dream bean off my buddy. Gonna pop it tomorrow.


hmm I should have some cure pics a few pages back no?


----------



## jdro (Dec 23, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> hmm I should have some cure pics a few pages back no?


3 weeks cured was the latest I found. Beautiful though


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 26, 2011)

Ooops... sorry 


This seems to be what i have 

these pics are from after the sativa pheno cured 6 weeks...


i was riding the bicycle smoking up some of it and it's great... just not worth the hassle of growing it


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 26, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Ooops... sorry
> 
> 
> This seems to be what i have
> ...


Damn Verde, I can see the amber on those nugs just from the pics. Props on waiting.


----------



## jdro (Dec 26, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Ooops... sorry
> 
> 
> This seems to be what i have
> ...


Very beautiful. I just popped a Barneys Tang Dream bean, putting it in a pot today. I think im just gonna throw like 4 or 5 clones of TD into my tent with my Midnight Kush and see how it compares.


----------



## iamaaror (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice grow, subbed. I got a DR60 with a 400 watter in it. JUst upgraded and hope I can keep the temps down i such a small space. Hope I can grow trees half as big as you mate, good luck!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 26, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Damn Verde, I can see the amber on those nugs just from the pics. Props on waiting.


Thanks man.. And yeah the resins really set in... It's super strong sativa that has you SOARING for 3-4 hours after a few volcano bags of the head stash . The BHoil is insane too: clean, tangerine tasting, high soaring sativa..



jdro said:


> Very beautiful. I just popped a Barneys Tang Dream bean, putting it in a pot today. I think im just gonna throw like 4 or 5 clones of TD into my tent with my Midnight Kush and see how it compares.


Nice man... I found that only 1 or 2 phenotypes were worth growing... Good luck with yours! Keep em small in veg.



iamaaror said:


> Nice grow, subbed. I got a DR60 with a 400 watter in it. JUst upgraded and hope I can keep the temps down i such a small space. Hope I can grow trees half as big as you mate, good luck!


Good luck with the 400w tent, how are you enclosing that bulb in there?





Everyone, this is my new grow... reserva privada headband.. link below \/... the tangerine journal has been complete for some time..







Flowering this wednesday.. last day of 18/6 today.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/485817-2x2x5-grow-lab-reserva-privada-5.html


----------



## johnyutah (Dec 29, 2011)

i love BHO but I fucking HATE making it! i tried yesterday and what a fucking mess! thank god for rubbing alcohol or i may have had oil on my forever. i ran 2 cans of butane trhough a metal pipe i made, and maybe i packed it to tight or something but holy fuck the shit was everwhere and i had the hardest time getting it out of the dish and off the knife, still tasted like gas... i would have to say a complet fail.... you should do a thread dedicated strictly to making bho. show all the tools and if you can make video that would be bomb!!!! if not ill just keep buying it, but i do have a fat qp of tiny nugs and manicured trim all ground up because i put 2 zips in the pipe yesterday of it and failed, now i have this stuff left over and i am realy close to buying the personal "bubble bags" set.... its only 500$ and comes with 8 bags a 1 gallon bucket and an agitator, sounds like a deal to me, but i could just make BHO out if it, its just a fucking pain and i dont no if i can handle it. oh ya i can get dry ice too from a place near me.. i dont no if that matters but my friends make it with that and its bomb, but like i said i had a fucking fiasco with just the butane and trying to get it out of the dish. if you can help great if not. take an extra big dab for me next time u fire up....


----------

